# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Le topic des prototypes & petits jeux

## Longwelwind

J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait pas de topics pour avoir un feedback "rapide" sur un prototype ou sur un début de jeu sur lequel on travaille qui ne mérite (pas encore) d'en faire un topic à lui tout seul.

Je présente donc ZooKeeper.
J'ai pas mal galeré à faire des projets qui était finalement trop gros, et donc j'ai essayé de faire un jeu aux mécaniques simples et de le polire un petit peu pour faire un beau p'tit jeu tout fini tout beau.
Des avis ? Des trucs à améliorer pour la prochaine fois ? Des techniques pour donner du "feeling" au jeu ?

----------


## raaaahman

C'est bien fichu, très propre, trop meugnon, et ça fonctionne bien. Bon, j'ai pas vraiment le courage de faire une partie jusqu'au bout (t'as p'têt' prévu l'écran un peu large) d'autant que je connaissais déjà le jeu.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Comme l'a dit l'ami raaaahman, c'est zouli et tout meugnon. Ça me rappel un peu 2048 dans le principe. Pour rajouter du dynamisme je verrai bien un écran moins large et une chute automatique (à la Tétris). Une chite musique serait pas de refus  :^_^:

----------


## Longwelwind

Merci pour les feedbacks.
J'ai peut-être en effet un peu craqué pour la taille du tableau. J'aurais peut-être du réduire de 2 en largeur et de 1 en hauteur.  ::P: 
J'ai essayé de trouver une musique d'ambiance un peu naturelle, mais j'ai galeré à trouver quelque chose de libre de droit dans ce genre. Tout ce que je trouvais, c'était des musiques aux synthés qui allait pas vraiment dans l'ambiance du jeu. Du coup, j'ai juste ajouté le son d'ambiance des p'tits oiseaux.

----------


## raaaahman

une mécanique déjà vue mais qui fonctionne dans ce genre de jeu: des animaux arrivent dans des cages, il faut provoquer une "explosion" à côté pour les libérer et les rendre utilisables.

Sinon une idée par rapport au fait qu'il s'agisse d'animaux: il y aurait plusieurs tailles d'animaux (1x1, 2x1, 2x2), les plus gros étant plus loin dans la chaîne des transformations.

----------


## schouffy

Déterrage de la moooooooort  :Death: 

Je vais pas vous raconter ma vie, mais je suis en train de bosser sur un petit portfolio avec des prototypes pour montrer ce que je sais faire avec Unity, dans le but de pouvoir montrer quelque chose aux studios dans lesquels j'irai bientôt postuler (je suis un dév expérimenté, mais j'ai un profil web/mobile, pas un profil JV, donc j'essaie de me donner des arguments).

J'ai 3 idées de jeu, je me donne un mois pour chaque.
J'ai pas mal avancé la première, et avant de continuer, j'ai besoin que quelques canards sympathiques playtest ça.
C'est du Unity exporté en WebGL donc rien à installer, faut juste se rendre ici : 

https://schouffy.itch.io/pixel-art-parkour

Une seule map pour l'instant, je pense rajouter encore pas mal de trucs (notamment des ennemis d'abord à éviter, puis à affronter), il me reste 11 jours  :^_^: 

Hâte d'entendre vos retours et n'hésitez pas à me vexer, j'ai besoin à terme d'avoir des trucs qui jouent en ma faveur  :;): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'ai testé rapidement donc je donne un avis baclé ! (mais j'y retournerais)

Il y a très peu de latence dans les animations, surtout pour se retourner, donc de ce coté là c'est très bien. J'ai joué à je ne sais combien de jeux eux terminés qui ne semblaient pas avoir pris ce point en compte. J'ai quand même rencontrés quelques problèmes et il y a certaines choses que je changerais personnellement, ce qui veut dire qu'il ne faut probablement pas le faire  ::ninja:: 

Il faudrait à mon avis que l'animation d’atterrissage soit différente selon la distance et la force du saut, si c'est seulement possible. Je ne saurais dire comment équilibrer ça, mais je remarque pour l'instant que tomber d'une petite hauteur marque un léger temps d'arrêt agaçant alors qu'un saut assez long déclenche la même animation, peu satisfaisante dans ce contexte.
L'inertie du personnage m'a posé quelques problèmes lors du saut nécessitant de calculer sa courbe. C'est peut-être que je suis simplement mauvais au jeu, mais j'ai l'impression que le personnage part au quart de tour à sa vitesse maximale alors que l'animation initiale (si j'appuie une seule fois sur la touche de déplacement) donne l'impression qu'il faut s'attendre à une inertie progressive. Je pense qu'une course progressive serait très appropriée pour ce que tu semble vouloir faire de ton jeu. Pour l'instant je trouve que ça manque un peu de poids et il m'a en retour été un peu difficile de calculer mes sauts.
Sur ce fameux saut, d'ailleurs, j'ai trouvé que je maintenais instinctivement la barre espace appuyée pour pouvoir me rattraper et grimper si le personnage atteignait le rebord de justesse. Le problème c'est que ça déclenche à la place l'animation pour grimper le mur placé en hauteur alors que le personnage frôle à peine de sa tête ce mur. Je pense que la hitbox gagnerait à être moins stricte pour la partie supérieure du personnage (comme certains shmup ont tendance à la réduire sur les extrémités latérales du vaisseau du joueur) pour éviter ce que le joueur va interpréter comme une situation visuellement étrange, même si elle de sa faute.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est chouette ! Joli et fluide, pas grand chose à redire à part deux mini trucs :
- Sur le premier tuto, la deuxième phrase a l'air d'avoir une suite ? J'ai "Press SPACE to Jump. When standing in front of an obstacle, " et ça s'arrête là.
- Des checkpoints  ::'(:  Je suis mort au tuto de wall jumps (un saut involontaire au moment d'arriver au bout), et quand j'ai vu que ça me ramenait au début, j'avoue que j'ai abandonné (je suis au boulot !) ^^'

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour vos retours ! Je vais essayer de les prendre en compte, et d'ajouter plein d'autres trucs que j'ai dans la todo, et je vous ferai retester si vous voulez bien  ::):

----------


## squintik

C'est un peu tard vu qu'il te reste peu de jours sur ce proto à priori, mais j'envoie quand même quelques feedbacks pour des améliorations possibles au cas où ce soit utile :

- à priori faudrait virer le crosshair qui sert à rien ?
- le changement de direction (droite / gauche) n'est pas super agréable je trouve. La caméra change de position très rapidement (on "perd" un peu trop le perso avec ça), et le perso ne réagit pas si on était en course. Une petite anim de glissade avec une transition de caméra qui colle bien aiderait j'imagine. Pendant les wall jump, ça passe un poil mieux, mais la caméra reste violente je trouve.
- l'anim du perso qui court n'aide pas à renforcer le côté vitesse à mon avis. On dirait qu'il se replie sur lui-même en restant droit, au lieu de se pencher en avant pour courir rapidement.
- globalement d'ailleurs, je trouve que c'est un peu mou. Je pense que t'y gagnerais à augmenter un peu la vitesse du perso, et adapter le level design pour que ça colle avec (je sais pas quel temps tu as passé sur cette partie, mais même si ton challenge c'est faire un proto en 30 jours, s'assurer que le contrôle du joueur est le plus satisfaisant possible mérite pas mal de temps vu le proto)
- le fait de pas pouvoir sauter quand on vient d'attérir en tombant juste de 2 mètres de hauteur (après le lampadaire pacman par exemple) est frustrant, surtout qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de tomber sur la plateforme en dessous en gardant sa possibilité de saut. Pas compter ça comme un "atterissage" si la différence de hauteur est faible ? Ou éviter ce genre de cas dans le level design ?
- je pense que tu devrais être un peu plus généreux avec le joueur pour le laisser sauter alors qu'il s'apprête à tomber. Pour l'instant, si j'appuie sur la barre d'espace quand mon perso arrive à la limite de la plateforme, le saut n'est souvent pas validé (et je tombe comme une merde) alors que j'ai encore au moins 1 jambe en contact avec le sol. Je me suis adapté, mais ça parait frustrant pour pas grand chose sur un ptit proto qui sera joué que quelques minutes.
- quand on slide, la caméra devrait peut-être se décaler un peu plus vers le bas pour pouvoir mieux anticiper ce qui va arriver ? (surtout que tu mets du vide derrière le slide, on le voit que très tard pour l'instant)
- le dernier jump (où il faut anticiper assez pour pas se manger le mur), et qui fait recommencer tout le niveau si on se foire, c'est juste interdit  ::P:  Si le joueur doit apprendre cette courbe de saut, ne fais pas ça en toute fin de niveau avec la punition de tout se retaper. Fais un 1er jump où ça te ralentit juste en tombant sur une plateforme plus bas histoire d'avoir un 1er cas moins punitif, ou sinon pas le faire à la toute fin.
- avec le "no checkpoint", ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir une barre de "progression" en haut, pour que le joueur ait un feedback pour savoir si il est loin ou pas de la fin. (juste une barre avec un point pour la progression du joueur entre le début et l'ascenseur de fin par exemple)
- si le joueur revient en arrière sur une pente, le perso passe à moitié sous le sol et ne peut plus courir correctement après ça
- une ptite zik et quelques SFX rapidos pour que ce soit un peu moins triste ?  ::): 

Dans tous les cas, félicitations pour le proto, le style visuel épuré à la canabalt parait être un bon choix vu le peu de temps et est plutôt efficace.
Perso, je trouve que c'est surtout le feeling du joueur qui gagnerait à être fignolé (peaufiner un peu les anims pour rendre le tout un peu plus fluide et dynamique, tweaker un peu la vitesse même si c'est sûrement déjà trop tard pour ça, tricher un peu en programmation pour être généreux avec le joueur pour fluidifier encore un peu plus le tout, etc...), et après en profiter sur un 2nd niveau qui utilise un peu plus les différentes possibilités plutôt que rester sur un niveau simple qui fait vraiment tuto ?
Bon courage pour la fin du proto, et pour les suivants si j'ai bien compris  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour tous ces super retours, certains comme les sons ou le coyote time sont prévus mais pas encore faits.
C'est clair qu'il faut que je me secoue, j'ai pas trop pu avancer ces derniers jours (déménagement etc..). Vos retours sur le feeling sont super précieux, parce que moi j'ai tellement tâtonné et je me suis habitué à toutes les insuffisances, je les vois plus trop.
Je sais que ma caméra ne va pas par exemple, mais j'ai besoin de voir loin devant pour anticiper les sauts etc.. Surtout si j'accélère un peu la vitesse du perso, je sais pas trop comment résoudre ça. Des avis ?
PS : les checkpoints c'est fait, j'ai juste pas mis à jour le build itch.io  :^_^:

----------


## Gammabla

Je trouve Zookeeper prometteur .
La présentation est jolie ( mais peut-être faudrait-il recentrer la zone de jeu vers le centre de l'écran ? )  , avec des graphismes amusants et une musique relaxante ( chants d'oiseaux ) , et le concept inspiré de la théorie de l'évolution est ingénieux .
Mais je n'ai pas compris quand le jeu se termine , quel est l'objectif final à atteindre ?

Peut-être serait-il aussi intéressant de varier le fond musical , par exemple en fonction des niveaux atteints ? Il existe peut-être d'autres sons relaxants libres de droit ( bruit de l'eau d'une fontaine, pluie , orages ,  chants des baleines...) ?

----------


## squintik

> Je sais que ma caméra ne va pas par exemple, mais j'ai besoin de voir loin devant pour anticiper les sauts etc.. Surtout si j'accélère un peu la vitesse du perso, je sais pas trop comment résoudre ça. Des avis ?


Déjà, dans la théorie, je pense qu'il faut que tu assumes/décides si tu veux que le joueur soit concentré sur aller de l'avant (gauche > droite), ou si tu préfères garder un mélange moins linéaire comme le passage wall jump où le joueur revient aussi en arrière. (pour l'instant t'as un mélange, mais vu que je sais pas à quel point tu comptes continuer à travailler sur le LD, je préfère pas trop me prononcer)
Ca peut influencer sur la manière dont tu gères ta caméra (qui peut rien que par son placement encourager le joueur à jouer d'une certaine manière)

J'ai jamais bossé sur des caméras 2D comme ça, et j'ai pas pris le temps de regarder comment des jeux 2D similaires gèrent ça en général, mais au feeling je dirais :
- caméra peut-être plus centrale sur le perso par défaut, pour éviter les gros changements violents de position juste en se retournant sur place
- offset horizontal de la caméra qui est relatif à la vitesse du perso, pour que le joueur puisse anticiper quand il va vite, mais qu'il ait une vision plus centrée sur l'endroit où est son perso quand il se calme, ou fait des petits gauche / droite (comme les wall jump)

Petite image pour illustrer (le trait à 0 représenterait la position du perso quand il a une vitesse de 0, trait à max quand il va vers la droite et qu'il est à fond, trait à -max quand il va à fond mais vers la gauche).


Par contre, ça implique que le perso ait une accélération un peu plus progressive (histoire que sa vitesse passe pas de 0 à max en 1 frame), ce qui me parait une bonne idée pour ton jeu histoire que les mouvements du perso aient l'air un peu plus fluide, mais une solution plus simple serait de garder ce que t'as maintenant mais d'avoir une interpolation beaucoup plus lente que ce que tu as actuellement, histoire de juste rendre les transitions moins violentes.

Y a plein d'autres solutions j'imagine, et plein de subtilités qu'il est possible de rajouter sur la gestion de la caméra (jouer avec un ptit offset vertical pour marquer un peu plus les jump par exemple ?), mais si t'arrives à avoir une caméra un peu plus fluide que sur le proto actuel, ce sera déjà bien  ::):

----------


## schouffy

J'ai déjà fait quelques changements qui sont en ligne avec ce que tu dis.
Je n'avais pas pensé du tout à l'offset variable en fonction de la vitesse, c'est très malin. Je vais trifouiller un peu avec ça.
Après, je ne pense pas changer la vitesse du perso et je pense faire d'autres niveaux pour lesquels le retour en arrière est possible, parce qu'il n'y aura pas que de la plateforme. Des IA, de l'infiltration, peut-être même un peu de combat (d'où la présence du curseur). Dans ma tête et si j'ai le temps de bien peaufiner tout ça, ce n'est pas seulement un runner.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fait une mise à jour : https://schouffy.itch.io/pixel-art-parkour

J'ai pris en compte pas mal de vos retours (mais pas tous, par manque de temps ou par choix  :^_^: )
J'ai ajouté un niveau 2 avec des ennemis aussi, si vous voulez retester  ::wub:: 
Je continue... Normalement j'ai plus qu'aujourd'hui mais bon je vais déborder un peu  pour fignoler tout ça, j'ai pas le couteau sous la gorge. Par contre je risque de drop complètement les combats.

----------


## leeoneil

Sympa comme petit jeu, c'est difficile mais pas trop. Le truc pour l'immersion ça serait de mettre une animation d'escalade, mais j'imagine que ça va être coton (là le bonhomme glisse vers le haut de la paroie).
En tout cas je trouve ça balaise en l'état !
Moi j'attend la suite !  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Y'a une anim d'escalade mais elle est dégueulasse  ::XD:: 
Je dois utiliser le root motion pour m'en sortir, mais j'y ai passé pas mal de temps et j'y arrive pas. Faut que je me repenche dessus.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai encore bossé, n'hésitez pas à me dire si ça va dans le bon sens !
https://schouffy.itch.io/pixel-art-parkour

Je me donne jusque fin de semaine max, il me reste en must have à faire splash + intro + outro et améliorer un peu mes animations de grimpe.

----------


## squintik

Ouaip ça va clairement dans le bon sens.
La caméra est plus agréable, les mouvements du player un peu plus permissifs dans certains cas pour éviter des frustrations, les checkpoints aident aussi.
Ca fait du bien d'avoir une musique et des SFX aussi ! (bon sauf les corbeaux qui piquent un peu les tympans)

Allez quelques ptits feedbacks/bugs, mais je me limite vu que t'as peu de temps :
- si je me colle à un ennemi, il tire au dessus de moi et me tue jamais
- ça fait un peu bizarre de pas pouvoir passer "à côté" (à travers) un ennemi, même si je m'attendrai à ce qu'il réagisse vite et me bute
- le feeling sur l'anim de course est pas génial encore, y a un ptit côté constipé qui traine encore  ::P:  (le cul trop en arrière ? ou alors c'est parce qu'il manque une ptite anim de démarrage de course peut-être ?)
- le LD est parfois force failure sur les derniers niveaux (surtout parce qu'il faut descendre et qu'on voit pas forcément où y a du sol ou pas avant de sauter), un peu frustrant

En tout cas ça fait déjà un bon exercice sur 1 mois, c'est bien d'avoir gardé la motive !

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour tes retours, la plupart sont simples à corriger je vais m'en occuper. Et essayer d'améliorer l'anim de course... C'est compliqué les animations  :^_^: 
Pour ta remarque sur le LD, j'ai pourtant fait attention à ce point (parce que justement c'est clairement du bad design) et j'ai mis des props pour que tu saches où est le sol sans le voir... ça parait évident dans la tête de celui qui l'a fait mais c'est peut-être pas assez clair vu ton retour.

----------


## squintik

Bon, vu que je me suis motivé pour tenter ma 1ère game jam (GMTK Game Jam 2020), autant que je poste le proto sur ce topic.

Fait sous Unreal Engine 4, et fait tout seul de A à Z sauf quelques sons libres récupérés sur le net, en 48h donc (sans faire ça de manière trop violente, mais j'ai quand même pas mal bossé).
C'est une expérience intéressante en tout cas, et même si je me suis clairement concentré sur le design/script (j'ai même pas animé mes persos, l'UI est dégueulasse, pas de musique, etc...), j'suis pas trop mécontent vu que j'ai réalisé l'idée que j'avais en tête et que je trouve le résultat plutôt fun.
En tout cas, ça m'a donné envie d'en faire d'autres dans le futur.

Le thème était *Out of Control*, et je suis parti sur un stealth tactical (à la commandos/shadow tactics) où les agents qu'on contrôle sont tellement impatients de voir de l'action, qu'ils peuvent prendre des initiatives d'eux-même si on ne leur donne pas rapidement des ordres, histoire de rajouter un peu de panique.
C'est dispo ici : *https://squintik.itch.io/restless-agents*

Et pour ceux qui ont la flemme de tester mais sont curieux quand même, petite vidéo pour donner une idée du jeu :



Si jamais y a d'autres canards qui ont participé à la game jam, hésitez pas à balancer vos proto  ::):

----------


## vv221

> Le thème était *Out of Control*, et je suis parti sur un stealth tactical (à la commandos/shadow tactics) où les agents qu'on contrôle sont tellement impatients de voir de l'action, qu'ils peuvent prendre des initiatives d'eux-même si on ne leur donne pas rapidement des ordres, histoire de rajouter un peu de panique.


Sur le papier c’est un excellent concept, je vais me prendre le temps de tester ça  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai encore bossé, n'hésitez pas à me dire si ça va dans le bon sens !
> https://schouffy.itch.io/pixel-art-parkour
> 
> Je me donne jusque fin de semaine max, il me reste en must have à faire splash + intro + outro et améliorer un peu mes animations de grimpe.


J'ai fait quelques parties d'affilé et je trouve ça très bien. Il n'y a plus aucun aspect qui me paraisse potentiellement frustrant dans le premier niveau (même en essayant de casser le rythme avec des sauts limites) et les mouvements sont assez agréables. J'ai également apprécie le deuxième niveau, qui n'est pas toujours aussi lisible que je l'aurais aimé mais est néanmoins correctement rythmé et même assez stimulant. 

La mécanique d'infiltration est simple et totalement fonctionnelle. Ça ne jure pas avec le parkour et j'ai même eu un petit moment de hype en enchainant les wall jumps tout en fuyant la visée d'un garde. Comme squintik j'ai des réserves sur le passage suivant, qui m'a ramené aux heures des jeux de plateforme sur GBA en cela que le champ de vision est insuffisant pour le défi qui est proposé. J'ai noté que tu avais essayé de donner des indices visuels mais ça n'est paru évident qu'après avoir échoué une première fois en ne voyant pas le challenge venir puis une deuxième fois en manquant lamentablement mon second saut. Je pense que ce genre d'indices visuels gagneraient à être moins discrets (celui que tu utilises dans la version actuelle est ordinaire, on peut le croiser dans d'autres parties du niveau et il fait donc peut-être trop partie du décors pour se remarquer). On se plaint beaucoup des marqueurs visuels jugés trop peu subtils comme ceux des derniers Tomb Raider, mais ça reste utile pour les cerveaux lents comme le mien  ::ninja:: 

J'ai vu que tu avais un blog dédié à ton aventure en quête statut de game dev à plein temps, donc je ne vais pas manquer de le suivre.

----------


## squintik

> Je pense que ce genre d'indices visuels gagneraient à être moins discrets (celui que tu utilises dans la version actuelle est ordinaire, on peut le croiser dans d'autres parties du niveau et il fait donc peut-être trop partie du décors pour se remarquer). On se plaint beaucoup des marqueurs visuels jugés trop peu subtils comme ceux des derniers Tomb Raider, mais ça reste utile pour les cerveaux lents comme le mien


Pour moi, le problème n'est pas tellement d'utiliser un code visuel discret et naturel, ou artificiel mais super évident à la Tomb Raider, mais plutôt une question d'apprentissage du joueur. Les lampadaires pourraient marcher dans l'idée si le level design d'avant était fait pour clairement faire comprendre qu'un lampadaire va correspondre à une plateforme.
C'est justement un très bon exercice de design de réfléchir à l'apprentissage de ces codes visuels, plutôt que de prendre la solution facile de mettre un gros caca coloré dès qu'il y a un saut, ou carrément se servir de l'UI (marqueurs, boussole, etc...) pour résoudre le problème.

----------


## schouffy

Merci encore pour vos retours, le sujet de l'indice visuel et de la frustration est super intéressant et ça démontre encore que le playtest est indispensable, car à mes yeux mettre un lampadaire était indubitablement suffisant. J'essaierai de trouver le temps de revenir dessus quand j'aurai fini mon deuxième proto (qui n'avance pas du tout comme je voudrais à cause de vacances surf et du covid que j'ai sans doute chopé  ::XD:: )

J'aurais aimé participer à la GMTK aussi mais le timing n'était pas bon malheureusement. squintik, je trouve ton idée trop cool pour le thème !
Peut-être qu'on peut se synchro pour collaborer sur une prochaine jam  :;):

----------


## squintik

> J'aurais aimé participer à la GMTK aussi mais le timing n'était pas bon malheureusement. squintik, je trouve ton idée trop cool pour le thème !
> Peut-être qu'on peut se synchro pour collaborer sur une prochaine jam


Yes pourquoi pas.
Bon après, j'ai jamais touché à Unity, et y a des chances que je tente la Ludum Dare d'octobre avec un pote, mais ça manque pas de jam, faut juste trouver le temps et s'organiser.
Bon courage pour le 2nd proto en tout cas (et pour le covid du coup)

----------


## schouffy

Holaaaa

Je suis à la bourre  ::XD:: 
Bon, pour ma défense, il s'est passé plein de trucs en juillet, certains bien d'autres moins, et j'ai pu faire le premier commit du deuxième proto le 22 juillet donc je m'autorise à dépasser un peu ma deadline. J'espère finir dans quelques jours.
Du coup, je vous présente la chose et j'aimerais bien avoir votre avis !

https://schouffy.itch.io/grappler-shooter



C'est un FPS (le meilleur genre de jeu vidéo) avec un grappin (la meilleure feature jamais inventée dans un jeu vidéo) et un blaster.
Il faut collecter des trucs sur la map pour atteindre un score, puis se fait extraire par un vaisseau qui vient nous chercher.
Je n'ai fait que la map tuto pour l'instant, mais je voudrais avoir votre avis sur la maniabilité.

J'ai vraiment, vraiment traîné pour plusieurs raisons :
- J'ai abandonné 2 idées avant celle là, qui n'étaient pas amusantes à jouer, ou que je n'arrivais pas à faire techniquement (la physique POUAH ça a l'air facile sur le papier mais en fait...). D'ailleurs, je me suis fortement inspiré d'un grappin que j'ai trouvé sur github pour celui là, car moi je me suis cassé les dents sur les joints, alors que lui créait juste des forces de poussée et d'attraction. Le feeling était bien meilleur de son côté, je n'ai pas réussi à bien exploiter les joints (ou bien c'est de la merde pour tout ce qui est gameplay et c'est juste bon à faire des ragdolls et des portes comme je finissais par penser) ;
- J'ai été en vacances puis malade ou juste incroyablement fatigué pendant une semaine, je sais pas ;
- J'ai pris ça comme une opportunité de me plonger dans le workflow Blender/Unity, de progresser un peu en modélisation, d'apprendre quelques bases de Substance Painter, et de me mettre un peu plus sérieusement aux shaders et materials maintenant qu'on peut utiliser Shader Graph et qu'on a plus à utiliser ce langage barbare. Et aussi de faire un peu de LOD et de prendre plein d'infos sur les draw calls et les performances graphiques. Du coup, j'ai passé énormément de temps sur des choses que je maîtrise pas, mais qui me facilitent la tâche par la suite (par exemple les shaders triplanar).

Il me reste plein de trucs à faire (notamment 1 ou 2 vraies maps mais j'ai déjà en tête le layout général et mon LD va aller super vite puisque je n'ai aucune modélisation ou texturage à faire) et à peaufiner évidemment, et toute la passe sonore comme d'hab.
Malheureusement, c'est injouable en WebGL, grosses chutes de FPS, je ne sais pas pourquoi pour l'instant, donc cette fois c'est un zip à télécharger.

j'espère que vous pourrez me donner des retours aussi intéressants que la dernière fois (et j'espère aussi que vous allez trouver ça cool).
Merci  :;): 

https://schouffy.itch.io/grappler-shooter

Bisoutes

----------


## squintik

Allez hop, je retente quelques feedbacks :

 Globalement, le choix du grappin est cool pour faire un ptit proto "rapide", qui reste plaisant à jouer et n'a pas besoin de millions de features. La base a du potentiel en tout cas. (bon après je suis toujours fan des FPS avec système de mouvement avancé style grappin/parkour/etc... donc je suis pas forcément très objectif) Les mouvements de base sans le grappin me paraissent un peu trop flottants/mous (déplacement de base / jump). Perso, j'aurai tendance à booster un peu plus la vitesse du perso et à avoir le perso qui retombe beaucoup plus vite quand il fait un jump, histoire de rendre le tout plus punchy/ninja, et moins ballade/semi-gravité qui colle beaucoup moins avec le grappin et le level design qui donne envie de faire le niveau le plus rapidement possible. Quand on utilise le grappin, le comportement fait assez physique (on sent la "tension" du grappin, ça fait très élastique) ce qui est sympa, mais pour les utilisations les plus "classiques" du grappin que t'as utilisé régulièrement dans ton LD (les blocs flottants pour passer d'un bloc à l'autre), je trouve que la physique du grappin ne s'y prête pas tant que ça. Je me sens un peu maladroit pour ces cas-là. Vu que l'attraction vers le point d'attache est très forte, ça donne un truc nerveux (que j'aime), mais je me cogne la tête comme un con sur le bloc. Y a moyen de gérer un peu ça en relâchant le grappin avec le bon timing, mais c'est pas intuitif. Le cas qui parait le plus efficace et marche le mieux avec la physique de ton grappin, c'est de monter le long d'un gros bloc de béton, on se sent bien propulsé vers le haut ... mais c'est pas le genre de situation très intéressante (0 visibilité, et beaucoup moins sexy sur l'intention de grimper une paroi plutôt que de se balancer au dessus du vide avec son grappin. Je sais pas trop quelle est la meilleure méthode pour régler ça (avoir plus de vitesse vers l'horizon pour faire un peu plus balancier ? réduire l'attraction quand la corde du grappin est courte pour éviter que le joueur se cogne ?) mais vu que le grappin est le coeur de ton gameplay, si y avait un seul truc à régler, ce serait ça pour moi. La partie blaster/ennemis/player HP me parait assez secondaire, et assez contraire au reste. Pourquoi pas hein, mais c'est simpliste et ça rajoute pas vraiment de fun tel quel je trouve. Ca peut s'arranger avec du bon LD, mais je rendrai ça aussi annexe que possible en réduisant la vie des ennemis (1 shot ? 2 shot max) pour ne pas stopper trop le joueur. Pour l'instant, ça me force à m'arrêter et à passer en gameplay pas passionant où je pointe ma tête pour tirer un peu sur un ennemi en bougeant de manière random, et à répéter ça pour tous les ennemis. Mouaif. Faudra voir avec le LD que tu comptes faire, mais pareil pour les différents types d'ennemis. Ca fait pas vraiment de diff actuellement (j'ai capté qu'y avait 3 types différents, mais le gameplay combat revient à peu près à la même chose). Si vraiment t'y tiens, peut-être avoir le suicidaire qui tire pas invincible, histoire de devoir toujours s'éloigner de lui avant qu'il explose au bout de X secondes ? Tu as aussi le problème classique (chiant à régler je suppose) du projectile du blaster qui ne va pas au crosshair. Screenshot où j'ai le crosshair sur l'ennemi et où j'ai clairement l'impression que je vais lui tirer dessus ... sauf que le tir touche le sol avant. (ça touche l'endroit que j'ai entouré en rouge)
 En parlant de crosshair, il passe du noir au blanc quand on vise le ciel si je capte bien, mais il devrait plutôt changer de couleur quand la surface qu'on vise est trop loin pour le grappin à mon avis, vu qu'y a pas de feedback sur ça (et j'inverserai les couleurs, blanc pour OK et noir pour PAS OK, qui me parait plus classique). Le score basé sur les piépièces, ça me semble pas très intéressant et vite limité, mais encore une fois ça dépendra de ton LD. J'aurai tendance à plutôt vouloir un score basé sur le temps, histoire d'encourager un gameplay plus frénétique, mais sinon ça peut se faire avec des pièces flottantes où il faut bien gérer ses trajectoires / son grappin pour les chopper j'imagine.
Je vais m'arrêter là, surtout si tu comptes pas y passer beaucoup plus de temps dessus  ::P: 
Sinon si t'es curieux, même si la physique du grappin est très différente (beaucoup plus balancier), jette un oeil au jeu "Welkin Road" qui s'en tient à un jeu de parkour/grappin avec visuel épuré.

Bon courage pour finir le proto en tout cas  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Merci de prendre le temps de faire des retours si précis ça m'aide vraiment; Je te répond et je m'y remet  :^_^: 

Sur le game design, je pense que la map tuto ne véhicule pas bien l'idée. Je veux justement que le perso soit mou et nul à pied, pour le forcer à utiliser son grappin. L'objectif est justement de rester mobile, d'être tout le temps en l'air, d'improviser des trajectoires pour choper des collectibles et de viser et tirer sur les ennemis en même temps. Dès que j'ai fait ma première map je te demanderai ce que tu en penses, car j'espère que justement elle sera plus intéressante à jouer que celle là.
Sinon point par point :
- Ouais, j'adore les grappins
- Voir plus haut
- C'est vrai que pour tout ce qui est physique de pendule, le grappin tel que présenté là est pas idéal. Je vais essayer d'améliorer ça, et le level design des "vraies" maps sera également plus basé sur l'attraction du grappin pour que le flow soit meilleur. Je vais y re-réfléchir, et ce retour est super intéressant, car maintenant que je suis un dieu de mon grappin je fais tout ce que je veux avec sans difficulté  ::XD:: 
- Je pense que ça peut bien s'intégrer sur du LD bien conçu, l'idée c'est justement de jongler et mélanger les 2 gameplays. Je fais mon niveau 1 rapidement et on en reparle si tu veux bien  ::): 
- Pas con de rendre le suicidaire invinsible, avec un système de compte à rebours. Je vais voir ça.
- Je l'ai remarqué et ça me saoule aussi, je dois le corriger. Je pense savoir comment faire.
- Oublie le crosshair, c'est un reliquat du grappin que j'ai récup sur github. Mon modèle de grappin final aura un gros indicateur rouge ou vert selon qu'on peut s'accrocher ou pas (j'avais mis un indicateur en texte sur le flingue pour le proto, mais le texte n’apparaît plus et je comprend pas pourquoi et j'ai pas trop cherché à corriger vu que c'était voué à changer). Et le curseur sera fixe.
-  Effectivement j'espère que le LD des niveaux suivants te convaincra. Par contre ça ne restera pas des pièces, je ferai un modèle un peu plus adapté à mon "univers".

Merci beaucoup en tout cas ! Ton aide est super précieuse.
J'y retourne, je vous tiens au jus !

----------


## squintik

J'attendrai de voir la suite pour répondre du coup, mais je me demande quand même pourquoi tu fais ton dev sur un niveau tuto plutôt qu'un niveau plus représentatif de l'expérience finale que tu veux ?
La tendance est plutôt de faire le tuto plus ou moins en dernier, une fois qu'on connait bien son design (histoire de bien le décomposer avec uniquement le coeur du gameplay) et qu'on a déjà la suite (histoire d'introduire des mécaniques de manière plus ou moins similaire à ce qu'on aura dans la suite du jeu pour un meilleur apprentissage).
Ca permet surtout d'utiliser un LD représentatif de l'expérience que tu veux proposer pour itérer sur ton design à partir des situations qui seront les plus marquantes ... plutôt que d'itérer sur un niveau test qui permet juste de tester les mécaniques de jeux pour débugger. (au pire ça peut se faire rapidement à côté d'avoir une test map pour une feature si y a vraiment besoin)
Dernier point, ça permet d'avoir des feedbacks plus pertinents si tu fais tester la seule map que t'as, sans avoir à se projeter sur ce que le jeu pourrait être. (j'imaginais bien que tu voulais bosser ton LD après donc j'ai essayé de me projeter sur ce que tu voudrais peut-être faire, vu que j'ai l'habitude en tant que dev ... mais ça complique la tâche, et les feedbacks sont sûrement un peu moins intéressants)
Bref, chacun sa façon de faire, et je suis sûrement biaisié vu que LD c'est mon boulot, mais si c'est pas quelque chose de trop réfléchi, tu devrais essayer autrement sur tes prochains projets, je pense que t'y gagneras.

----------


## schouffy

T'as parfaitement raison, je peux rien répondre d'autre.
Le pire c'est que je le sais que le tuto t'es censé le faire à la fin, mais j'applique pas. Sans doute parce que je garde mes idées de LD pour quand je suis sûr de toutes les features que je veux mettre dans mon jeu... Mais je me rend bien compte que je prends le problème à l'envers.
Anyway, je suis là pour apprendre et pas que côté technique donc je suis content de réaliser ça et de progresser.

Après, je met un bémol qui n'enlève rien à ce que je viens de dire. Mon objectif à terme c'est de montrer que je sais faire un jeu techniquement, pas que j'ai de bonnes idées de jeu. Donc si je fais un jeu qui fonctionne bien et qui est techniquement propre et qui peut permettre à des recruteurs de se dire que peut-être je serais pas un talent trop moisi à avoir dans son studio, l'objectif est atteint. Si je peux en plus accoucher de bons jeux c'est la cerise sur le gâteau  ::):  

Tu bosses chez qui si c'est pas indiscret ?

----------


## squintik

Dis toi que si t'es plus efficace côté design, tu auras plus de temps pour la partie technique  ::):  Et y a des chances que tu t'éclates aussi un peu plus à bosser sur tes jeux, en allant encore plus droit au but.
Sinon je bosse à Arkane Studios, mais plutôt en privé si t'as des questions par rapport à ça, c'est pas trop le topic.

----------


## schouffy

Coucou  ::ninja:: 

Je suis en roue libre côté planning, mais j'arrive pas trop à m'en vouloir vu que de toute façon je ne peux pas faire autrement, plein d'imprévus (enfin je devrais dire mal prévus) dans ma vie (je suis d'ailleurs SDF là  ::XD:: )
J'ai quand même pas mal bossé et corrigé plein de choses. Et j'ai essayé de prendre en compte tes remarques notamment sur le grappin, et j'ai effectivement ajouté de la force vers l'avant (l'horizon). J'ai aussi terminé une première "vraie" map. Et j'ai polish plein de trucs...

L'url a changé pour le coup : https://schouffy.itch.io/the-gatherer

Je voudrais faire encore une map un peu différente (plus type industriel/chaîne de montage comme on peut voir dans HL et Titanfall 2), histoire d'essayer de progresser en LD et de stimuler le déclic parce que pour l'instant c'est vraiment l'aspect sur lequel j'ai le plus de mal, un peu le syndrome page blanche pour l'écrivain. Et rajouter une intro et outro textuels rapidement.

Ensuite je fais une petite passe blog/cleaning portfolio et je commence à postuler, et je ferai le 3ème proto une fois que j'ai commencé à envoyer quelques CV parce que j'ai pas envie de prendre trop de retard là dessus par contre.

----------


## Sifr

Côté syndrome page blanche, rien ne t’empêche de faire participer l’existant à ta réflexion.
Tu as besoin d’un environnement industriel ? Chope une vue aerienne d’un truc ou quelques photos puis refait l’environnement avec les assets ou les modèles que tu as... ça donne la base de positionnement ajuste en fonction du besoin et du ressenti.

ca sert à rien de perdre du temps en repartant de zéro.

----------


## squintik

Pour le coup, vu le jeu et le type de LD qu'il y a pour l'instant dans le jeu, ça peut être un peu le piège de trop se baser sur quelque chose de réel, qui sera sûrement moins adapté au gameplay.
Bon, ça reste des choix perso, mais je trouve plus logique d'avoir une approche à la Cloudbuilt (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3CttkaEaZQ) quand le gameplay a besoin de beaucoup de mouvements sur de grandes distances. Garder un truc abstrait permet de garder de la liberté/flexibilité sur le layout sans les contraintes d'un environnement plus réaliste, et si l'idée c'est d'avoir un visuel un peu plus sexy, y a pas besoin de se faire chier avec toute une architecture globale, juste choisir un style de modules qui pose une ptite ambiance et rajoute quelques détails ... et d'assembler ça pour avoir des mouvements super fun. (en encore plus abstrait, le DLC Pure Time Trials de Mirror's Edge est une bonne ref aussi).

Bon sinon j'ai testé la dernière version du proto, donc feedbacks en vrac sur ce qui me pense en tête :
Je trouve les mouvements en mode grappin plus intuitifs. Je me mange toujours un peu de murs ou de dessous de plateformes, mais moins qu'avant, et j'arrive à faire quelques enchainements en mode balancier que je trouve bien fun. (la physique élastique du grappin marche bien, même si elle fait super exagérée)La distance max pour accrocher son grappin fait un peu courte sur la grosse map je trouve, mais j'ai surtout l'impression que c'est le LD qui y gagnerait à être un peu "densifié" surtout horizontalement. Je me retrouve régulièrement à courir/sauter comme un con plutôt que de m'éclater à voler avec mon grappin dans tous les sens, et ça peut rendre un peu pénible la chasse au cube vert vu qu'y a pas mal de distance à la fois horizontale et verticale et beaucoup d'obstacles qui peuvent cacher les trucs à trouver depuis beaucoup d'endroits. (ça fonctionne de laisser le joueur trouver des points d'observation pour voir où il doit aller, mais même ne faisant ça, je devais régulièrement redescendre très bas pour un cube que j'avais pas du tout vu en observant avant)Sûrement trop tard pour ça, mais en fait je me dis que tu pourrais utiliser la végatation pour indiquer les zones où il y a les cubes, histoire d'aider le joueur à se faire des plans même s'il est loin et ne voit pas le cube. (image juste pour montrer l'idée si jamais c'était pas clair : https://ibb.co/HGhFgPt)C'est cool de pouvoir s'accrocher au grappin sur les ennemis ! Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit très encouragé par le jeu/LD, c'est un peu dommage (je m'en suis rendu compte tard du coup). Y aurait moyen de faire des "routes" entre 2 "îles" avec 2 ou 3 ennemis par exemple, ou juste d'esquiver les x-wing en passant derrière eux comme ça (sauf que pour l'instant, ils ont l'air de pas avoir de vitesse max de rotation, donc même si je passe derrière eux avec un coup de grappin sur eux, ils continuent à me tirer dessus comme si de rien n'était).Côté LD, je pense que t'y gagneras à essayer de plus structure ton LD, que ce soit sur le layout global histoire que le joueur s'y retrouve plus facilement (map mentale du niveau plus simple), ou sur le placement des ennemis. T'as un peu ça (une grande colonne principale, un gros plateau en bas, un petit plateau en hauteur), mais ça reste assez chaotique surtout en bas (j'ai du mal à savoir de quel côté je suis, nord/sud/est/ouest, et je vois pas tellement de "chemins" intuitiffs). Hésite pas à faire du vide par endroit, et à rassembler à d'autres plus de choses. Ca renforcera les endroits attractifs qui devrait aider pour avoir un truc plus clair et intuitif.Par contre, t'as déjà des ptits setup qui marchent bien pour que le joueur arrive facilement en "volant", tire sur les ennemis en étant en plein vol tout en se dirigeant vers le bonus.J'ai trouvé au moins 19 "bonus" alors qu'il en faut 18 pour sortir, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout trouvé. C'est voulu qu'il en faille 1 (ou 2 ?) de moins que le total ? Ca fait un peu le cul entre 2 chaises là, genre tu laisses un tout petit peu le choix de pas tout ramasser, mais j'ai l'impression en tant que joueur qu'il me faut tout ramasser.

Bon je sais pas à quel point tu veux continuer à modifier le proto, mais bon ça fera toujours quelques feedbacks si jamais c'est utile  ::):  Bon courage pour la fin et surtout pour la recherche de taf !

----------


## schouffy

@Sifr : Je fais déjà un peu ça pour trouver l'inspi même si là c'est très abstrait effectivement. Mais j'ai vraiment du mal à ensuite considérer mes mécaniques de jeu pour créer des environnements et situations intéressant.e.s. ça s'essoufle vite dans ma tête quoi.

@squitik : Bon je pensais en avoir terminé avec ce proto mais à te lire je vais quand même essayer de structurer et densifier un peu plus le LD effectivement, surtout que ça ne demande pas trop de travail techniquement (faut juste réfléchir  :nawak: ). Surtout que moi aussi pendant mes tests je me rendais bien compte de la faiblesse ludique de la plateforme basse du niveau de la tour. Et puis bon ça va sans dire que je te crois sur parole là dessus vu ton métier et ton employeur.

Sinon pour répondre à quelques points :
3. C'est une bonne idée, et j'ai l'impression que je me mettais à faire ça de plus en plus sur la fin. J'ai un peu la flemme de reprendre ça cela dit, le workflow de positionnement du lierre est... manuel. Pas réussi à utiliser polybrush pour ça comme je l'ai fait pour le reste.
4. En effet c'est une feature que je trouvais cool mais comme tout le monde patrouille et se déplace, j'ai pas su trop quoi en faire... J'imagine que si ça avait été un vrai jeu ça aurait mérité de creuser ça !
7. J'avais pas envie de frustrer le joueur s'il ne trouve pas absolument tout, donc je laisse une petite marge d'erreur). J'ai pas su trop comment le présenter niveau UI, je reconnais que c'est bizarre.

Pour info j'ai fait une autre map avec mes nièces (je squatte chez mon frère  :<_<: ), ça s'en ressent sur l'architecture  :^_^:  Et il y a un twist de gameplay sur ce niveau !



Merci encore pour les retours  :;):

----------


## Louck

Coucou!

A mon tour de faire ma tournée de mes prototypes  ::P: .

Le pitch, c'est un jeu de gestion minimaliste "moddable" à base de boutons. Le but du joueur est de gérer un lieu de divertissement pour grands garçons, à sa façon.
Note: A part le thème, il n'y aura pas de contenu graphique, ni sonore, limite-limite. Ce n'est pas le but 

Le jeu est minimaliste car se limite à de simple boutons, mais qui permet pour autant une certaine liberté de gestion.
Le jeu est "moddable" car *tout* pourra être activé ou non. Au départ, le joueur n'aura accès qu'à peu de fonctionnalités du jeu, mais peu à peu que le joueur progresse, le jeu évoluera en même temps.

Pour l'instant, je suis en mode "hard prototypage" où j'essaye de produire une nouvelle itération en quelques heures seulement. J'essaye de me limiter justement, pour éviter de partir sur de grosses tâches techniques qui n'apporteront rien, et parce que j'ai pas énormément de temps devant moi pour faire ca.
De ce fait, mes prototypes ne seront pas très jouables, je m'en excuse par avance  ::P: .


La première itération a pour but de mettre en place la "base" du concept d'un jeu de gestion minimaliste:

https://louckhiddentreasure.itch.io/...?password=test

Le joueur peut construire 3 pièces:
- La réception, pour accueillir les clients qui spawn à une certaine fréquence.
- Le salon, où les clients se retrouvent avec les ouvriers/ouvrières.
- La chambre, lieu d'intimité et pour répondre aux besoins du client.

Le joueur aura accès à deux fonctionnalités paramétrables:
- Spawner les clients.
- Accélérer le temps de jeu.


C'est trèèès sommaire pour le moment. La prochaine itération consistera à rajouter les employés dans le lot  ::): .

----------


## schouffy

Tu attends des retours en particulier ?
Parce que j'ai testé et je sais pas trop quoi te dire, y'a pas encore assez de choses  :<_<:

----------


## Sifr

Tu peux même dire qu’il y a rien  ::o: 
C’est pas un proto là, c’est juste une idée posée sur le coin d’un écran.

Ou alors c’est juste l’idée de faire apparaitre des cadres couleurs.

----------


## Louck

Je suis d'accord que c'est un peu léger. La définition du proto peut varier ceci dit, mais c'est sur qu'on est loin des projets jouables qu'on a dans le topic.
Ou c'est peux être mon approche de faire des petits prototypes - et de voir ce qui peut être ajouté/amélioré ensuite - alors que vous attendez autre chose  ::): . Du coup, je ne sais pas si ça vaut son propre topic ou que je post sur celui ci. 

Ceci dit, je continue de travailler sur le projet, j'ai bientôt finis une seconde itération. C'est encore léger, donc je peux le garder que pour moi. Je publierai quand j'aurai une version plus toufu.

----------


## schouffy

En tout cas tiens nous au jus dès que c'est jouable, vu t'es précédentes créations je suis curieux de tester les prochaines  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> En tout cas tiens nous au jus dès que c'est jouable, vu t'es précédentes créations je suis curieux de tester les prochaines


Indeed


Absolument rien a voir, y'a des canards que ca motiverai de se lancer dans une GameJam un de ces jours ? 
J'ai un peu hesite a m'inscrire a la Beginners Circle Jam qui commence dans trois jours mais j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de m'organiser par contre ca m'a vraiment donne l'envie de faire une Jam.

----------


## schouffy

Je vois que personne n'attend mon 3ème prototype avec impatience, sympa les copains  :^_^: 
En fait, mon mois de septembre a été pris par ma recherche d'emploi et comme j'étais en itinérance et que j'ai un peu profité de la vie, je l'ai pas fait  :<_<: 
Mais bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que j'aurai pas besoin vu que j'ai rapidement trouvé du taff et je suis maintenant en Angleterre !
J'en profite pour remercier une dernière fois tous ceux qui m'ont aidé ! Gros bisou du coude.
D'ailleurs j'ai mis tout ça dans un portfolio réutilisable si ça intéresse quelqu'un : https://scheefer.me
Je traînerai dans le coin évidemment, puisque ça m'a donné plein d'autres idées de protos.

----------


## raaaahman

> Absolument rien a voir, y'a des canards que ca motiverai de se lancer dans une GameJam un de ces jours ? 
> J'ai un peu hesite a m'inscrire a la Beginners Circle Jam qui commence dans trois jours mais j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de m'organiser par contre ca m'a vraiment donne l'envie de faire une Jam.


Y'a la GitHub - Game Off ce mois-ci.




> En fait, mon mois de septembre a été pris par ma recherche d'emploi et comme j'étais en itinérance et que j'ai un peu profité de la vie, je l'ai pas fait 
> Mais bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que j'aurai pas besoin vu que j'ai rapidement trouvé du taff et je suis maintenant en Angleterre !


 ::w00t::  Tellement de skill qu'il se fait embaucher dans un pays qui a fermé ses frontières en tant de parano-pandémie. Bien joué! C'est quel studio du coup?

----------


## schouffy

Rebellion à Oxford ! (Sniper Elite, AvP)

----------


## raaaahman

Et qui ont Evil Genius 2 dans les cartons!  ::w00t:: 

Je suis assez hypé par ce dernier, si tu as des infos (non confidentielles bien entendu), n'hésite pas à nous les partager.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Coucou les amis,

Si certains ont quelques minutes à perdre, pouvez-vous me donner votre avis sur mon dernier proto ? https://schouffy.itch.io/western-fps-prototype

C'est un exe windows car malheureusement les performances avec WebGL sont vraiment pathétiques (ce qui est vraiment étonnant car il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose à l'écran...)

C'est un FPS western, il faut compter ses balles dans sa tête et on ne peut pas recharger mais on a un lasso qui permet d'attraper les armes à distance et de faire grappin.
Tout est expliqué en jeu en appuyant sur H.

Je vous en dis pas plus, j'ai bien un avis sur mon idée mais je veux pas vous influencer  ::):

----------


## Sifr

Petite question sur la logique de localisation des dégâts en mode STR.
Avant Arrière Côté pour faire simple.

Le mieux c’est quoi ?

Mettre des colliders sur chaque unité avec un pour l’avant, un pour les deux côtés et un pour l’arrière en mode box et checker l’impact via la pénétration du projeçtile ? ou le principe c’est de gérer des angles entre les deux vecteurs forwards du projectile et de la cible pour savoir où on frappe cette dernière  ?

----------


## schouffy

Collider unique cylindrique sur l'unité et comparaison entre la normale de l'impact et le forward de l'unité.

----------


## squintik

> Si certains ont quelques minutes à perdre, pouvez-vous me donner votre avis sur mon dernier proto ? https://schouffy.itch.io/western-fps-prototype


Testé vite fait ce soir.
J'aime bien la base du gameplay, c'est plutôt nerveux et c'est cool d'utiliser le grappin pour se déplacer ou pour les guns.
Après, même avec du random sur des éléments comme t'as, c'est trop basique pour que ce soit pas répétitif pour l'instant. J'ai pas l'impression que la manière dont je joue va changer grand chose au final (passé le côté réflexe rapide pour le 1er ennemi de la salle, et bouger de manière un peu random sans trop se rater pour les autres).
Pour la vie, il te faudra en effet quelque chose, parce que là j'ai l'impression que je peux pas trop éviter de me prendre des dégâts en fonction du random, mais j'ai aucun moyen de récupérer ça.
En fait je trouve un peu contradictoire d'avoir un design qui encourage de foncer dans le tas (kick sur les portes, récupération d'armes sur les ennemis, le fouet qui a une courte portée), mais en même temps uine partie du design qui récompense le joueur qui va s'éloigner et jouer "safe" (la vie qui ne peut pas être récupérée pour l'instant, pas de bon moyen de gérer une salle avec 4 ou 5 ennemis dedans, les ennemis qui ne tirent que d'une certaine distance, les IA qui vont venir s'aligner gentiment à la porte).

Quelques autres remarques en vrac :
Je suis partagé sur le manque de headshots qui tuent en 1 coup. A la fois je trouve que ça devrait être récompensé pour pouvoir économiser des munitions si on est bon ... mais ça diminuerait l'utilisation du grappin, qui doit rester forte pour garder une identité.Les déplacements à base de grappin sont cools, mais en fait ils servent à rien. Avant le combat, vu qu'y a du random pour l'intérieur, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir un avantage en choisissant la porte où je rentre. Et en combat, jamais utilisé vu qu'il faut vite gérer les ennemis dans la salle.Ce serait cool de pouvoir utiliser le grappin sur d'autres éléments (le gun aussi en fait). Pouvoir désarmer les ennemis (juste temporairement faire tomber leur gun qu'ils ramassent vite) ? Des bons vieux barrils explosifs qu'on peut déplacer vers soi avec le grappin ? Avoir des ennemis qui se mettent rapidement à cover mais pouvoir soulever ces ptites covers ? etc...Ton proto me fait un peu penser à Shady Knight (ptit jeu indé en cours de dev à base de kick, récupération constante d'armes, rythme de jeu et déplacements plutôt nerveux). Teste la démo si tu connais pas, c'est super fun, et ça peut te donner des idées.Peut-être avoir un 2nd type d'ennemi qui n'a pas de gun (fonce vers le joueur en corps à corps ?), histoire de devoir prioriser les ennemis ... pour ramener un peu de choix/agency dans le gameplayJ'ai jamais utilisé la possibilité de voir le nombre de balles (à part pour tester l'input), vu qu'y a des guns de partout dès qu'on bute quelques ennemis.c'est toujours cool de rentrer dans une pièce en défonçant une porte quand même !

Allez, j'upload temporairement un ptit run si jamais c'est utile : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UGE...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour ce super retour.

Je suis d'accord avec ton constat. Y'a une contradiction, la façon la plus sûre de jouer est de se protéger derrière un mur et d'aligner les mecs, mais ça ne correspond pas du tout à ce que je voulais. Mes inspirations pour le fouet c'est Batman Arkham, Sekiro, Uncharted 4. Et pour les combats, Outlaws ou Blood ou Ion Fury et même Dark Messiah (et donc Shady Knight que tu mentionnes) pour l'utilisation de l'environnement et la physique. Je voudrais faire en sorte que le joueur soit forcé d'improviser et d'être mobile, mais pour l'instant essayer de faire ça est la façon la plus rapide de crever...
Comme tu dis les déplacements avec le fouet ne servent à rien (tu te mets plus en danger qu'autre chose en les utilisant), et le fait d'avoir à compter ses munitions, pas vraiment non plus (la touche R, c'est pour voir tes munitions quand tu n'es pas en situation de combat, au cas où tu as oublié). ça ne fonctionne pas comme je voulais en gros. Dans Batman ou Sekiro, le grappin te permet de te mettre à l'abri et repartir dans la boucle infiltration. Dans Uncharted 4, il te permet d'être hyper mobile et de prendre d'autres lignes de tir et surprendre tes ennemis dans le dos voire repartir dans la boucle infiltration également. Dans mon cas, l'utiliser ne met pas à l'abri, et j'ai pas de boucle d'infiltration.

Il y a plusieurs choses que tu mentionnes qui sont dans ma liste, mais je voulais d'abord m'assurer que le coeur de gameplay fonctionne, avant de noyer ça sous des features qui masqueront peut-être le fait qu'en fait l'idée de base est mauvaise. Les headshots, les barils explosifs, le fouet dans la main pour désarmer/piquer l'arme, le fouet dans la tête pour stun,...

J'ai plusieurs options je pense, et j'en oublie peut-être.
- Soit essayer de faire fonctionner l'idée, par exemple en faisant des arènes avec des ennemis mêlée qui te swarment et t'obligent à t'échapper par le grappin. ça risque de devenir un jeu de pistes pour trouver des munitions et aligner des têtes de loin dans ce cas, pas passionnant...
- Soit en faire un jeu beaucoup moins dynamique, qui favorise plus le chat/souris avec des déplacements lents et des cadences de tir faibles et où le fouet est l'outil principal pour prendre l'ascendant (comme le grappin dans Batman quoi)
- Soit en faire un FPS beaucoup plus classique, où le fouet devient secondaire (hors quelques phases contextuelles de traversal) et apporte juste d'autres options d'improvisation pendant les combats. Dans ce cas, je permettrai de recharger, j'afficherai les munitions etc... Je perd en originalité mais ça manque de FPS western de toute façon  :^_^: 

Merci pour la vidéo, je constate que tu joues exactement de la même façon que moi donc ça prouve bien ce que les règles du jeu encouragent à faire pour l'instant.
Tu permet que je la mette sur mon youtube (non cataloguée) pour référence ?

----------


## Grosnours

J'ai testé et suis d'accord avec les retours.
Maintenant si tu veux vraiment tester une mécanique de jeu, je te conseillerais de mettre le joueur en situation. 
- Est-ce que compter les balles est une bonne idée ? Il faut mettre le joueur dans une situation de pénurie de balles, avec des adversaires qui arrivent/sont trouvables au compte goutte.
- Est-ce que le fouet pour avancer est une bonne idée ? Créer des terrains où le fouet apporte un vrai plus dans l'approche que ce soit en donnant des zones bonus ou des approches secondaires avantageuses.
Parce que là je ne sais absolument pas si les idées de base fonctionnent ou pas. Je pense que n'importe quel design peut fonctionner, aussi loufoque soit il. Mais plus il est exotique plus il lui faut un environnement taillé sur mesure pour briller.

La contradiction pointée pour moi vient de la différence entre le gameplay souhaitée et les situations offertes. En gros pour les mécaniques que tu as crée tu as besoin d'un environnement TombRaider, pas Counter Strike.

----------


## squintik

> Tu permet que je la mette sur mon youtube (non cataloguée) pour référence ?


Ouaip, pas de soucis. (je demanderai les royalties que quand le proto sera devenu un jeu qui rapporte des millions)




> La contradiction pointée pour moi vient de la différence entre le gameplay souhaitée et les situations offertes. En gros pour les mécaniques que tu as crée tu as besoin d'un environnement TombRaider, pas Counter Strike.


Bah je pense qu'il lui reste encore pas mal d'options pour le gameplay souhaité en fait. Il faudra dans tous les cas enrichir le level design, mais ça peut marcher de garder des maps un peu simples en mode assaut de ranch avec un gameplay plus CS pour reprendre tes comparaisons. Par contre, dans ce cas, il faut trouver quelques idées pour varier les combats et l'utilisation du grappin et du gun.
Le problème aussi, si le LD offre des situations plus variés pour le combat avec les IA (en utilisant plus les extérieurs par exemple), c'est qu'il faudra une IA plus costaud je pense, ce qui peut vite représenter pas mal de boulot si schouffy veut toujours s'en tenir à l'idée de faire un proto sur 1 mois.

----------


## schouffy

Pas de contrainte de temps cette fois, même si bon, j'ai tendance à penser que si le concept de base est pas cool en un mois il le sera jamais.
Tu penses que rajouter des trucs par dessus l'existant actuel peut rendre le concept intéressant? Moi j'ai plus l'impression qu'il y a une contradiction un peu fondamentale dans le gameplay, et c'est pas en rajoutant de la variété que ça va changer ça.
En tout cas, merci pour vos avis, je vais réfléchir à tout ça  ::):

----------


## squintik

Je pense pas que la contradiction soit impossible à régler, que ce soit avec des éléments de GD, ou en adaptant le LD. (ça reste une partie intéressante du design de résoudre des problèmes de ce genre)

A toi de voir ce que tu recherches pour l'expérience de jeu, mais si je pars de l'idée que le LD est représentatif (bâtiments avec pas mal de danger où l'action doit être dynamique et un peu chaotique avec le joueur qui enchaine les pièces), je me dis que tu pourrais par exemple :
- changer le comportement de l'IA pour encourager le style de jeu bourrin/rapide dans les pièces : peut-être avoir des ennemis plus statiques et qui s'exposent moins, qui prennent une position dans la pièce et visent le joueur ou l'accès où il a été vu en dernier ? et changent de position si le joueur n'est plus visible pendant X secondes ? (avec ces 2 trucs, je me dis que les joueurs qui veulent pas "rentrer dans le tas" n'auront aucun avantage à glander dehors)
- rajouter des ennemis corps à corps (des coyottes en mode animaux de compagnie des pistoleros ?) qu'il faut buter mais qui donnent pas de mun (et donc avoir moins de pistoleros et utiliser ces nouveaux ennemis), toujours en évitant qu'ils sortent des salles de base : ça peut garder un côté dynamique et encourager à bouger dans les salles avec le grappin pour s'éloigner d'eux ou prendre de la hauteur. Peut-être que le fouet est plus efficace sur ces ennemis par rapport au gun ? (stun X secondes avec 1 coup de fouet, mais il faut toujours 2 balles pour les tuer ?) Ca veut ptet dire rajouter des mun sur les pistoleros si tu veux garder plus de mun (double gun pour eux ?).
- ajouter une pénalité si on nettoie pas un bâtiment en un certain temps / ou donner un reward si on est assez rapide au contraire ? (un genre de système d'adrenaline pour le joueur ? ou un nouvel élément dans chaque bâtiment qui va faire venir des ennemis depuis les alentours du bâtiment au bout de X secondes ?)

C'est peut-être foireux (pas réfléchi trop longtemps non plus), ou pas du tout ce que tu voulais, mais c'est rarement insolvable. Faut voir si la base te motive et inspire assez j'imagine ?

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fait plusieurs choses pour essayer de motiver le joueur à foncer dans le tas et utiliser le fouet.
Les modifs d'IA sont à venir puis d'autres types d'ennemis (mais ça, un peu plus tard sans doute, j'espère ne pas en avoir besoin pour le proto).

Votre avis est toujours le bienvenu  ::): 

https://schouffy.itch.io/western-fps-prototype

Les instructions in-game ont été mises à jour aussi, c'est important.

----------


## squintik

Alors j'ai testé un peu la nouvelle version, donc ptits feedbacks à nouveau (comme avant, je suis plutôt "direct" pour essayer de simplement exprimer mon ressenti sans trop prendre de pincettes, vu que t'as pas l'air d'avoir de problème avec ça, mais hésite pas à me dire si je me trompe)
Dans l'idée, le bullet time me parait être une bonne piste pour encourager le joueur à foncer dans le tas, et ça permet potentiellement d'avoir un peu plus de chaos dans les levels (vu que le bullet time permet de le gérer) ...... mais dans l'état actuel, je trouve ça très bancal encore. C'est pas agréable à utiliser avec les contrôles actuels, vu que je veux souvent l'utiliser juste après un kick d'une porte, donc faut être un peu poulpe pour enchainer les inputs différents.Le bullet time se déclenche automatiquement de temps en temps, mais j'ai jamais trop capté pourquoi, donc ça me perturbe un peu (et j'ai l'impression que ça utilise pas la jauge dans ce cas ? bref ça reste confus pour moi)Perso, je serai tenté de pas pouvoir le déclencher à la main (pas d'input dédié), mais toujours en déclencher un de durée fixe (pas trop longue) sur certaines actions (kick de porte + déplacement à base de grappin ?)Toujours côté input, j'ai l'impression qu'avoir un bouton dédié pour l'attaque corps à corps est en trop aussi, ou en tout cas fait parfois doublon avec USE (c'est peut-être le fait que le kick soit sur USE qui me perturbe).Pour les tonneaux explosifs, c'est fun de pouvoir les chopper avec le grappin et les balancer ...mais en vrai, je le fais jamais, et au maximum je vais tirer sur un tonneau pour buter un ennemi, rarement autre chose. (et même ça, c'est rare)La dispersion du gun rend le tout un peu plus compliqué et bourrin (j'ai tendance à vider mes chargeurs sur les ennemis pour foncer et vite "grappiner" son gun et pouvoir enchainer), ce qui devrait aussi en théorie encourager à utiliser les autres mécaniques (mouvement grappin / tonneaux explosifs) ...mais au final j'utilise pas plus les autres mécaniques, et ça me bouffe juste plus de munitions pour buter un gars (je trouve ça pas plus mal, vu que ça me fait utiliser encore plus le grappin pour ramasser des armes), mais y a aussi la frustration du random qui des fois va faire un headshot, des fois tirer plusieurs fois à côtéJe pense que t'y perds d'avoir du procédural dès cette phase de prototypage. Y a parfois des situations bancales (ennemi qui te tire dessus dès le spawn, placement d'ennemis un peu foireux dans une salle, etc...), qui à mon avis ralentissent l'itération sur le core gameplay du jeu. J'aurai tendance à rester sur une map fixe (quitte à en avoir 2 ou 3 pour tester des trucs différents), et prouver le core gameplay sur ces maps fixes ... pour plus tard potentiellement définir quelles règles utiliser pour le LD et essayer de rendre ça procédural.si c'est un truc qui t'attire en effet.

Bref, je suis un peu incertain sur mon feeling au final. J'ai toujours l'impression qu'y a le potentiel pour un jeu fun qui pourrait m'amuser ... tout en ayant l'impression de pas trop avoir de contrôle sur ce qu'il se passe et subir des trucs un peu bancals. Les derniers ajouts ont l'air de proposer des pistes intéressantes, mais aussi de rajouter des contradictions.

----------


## schouffy

Pfiou, c'est dur le game design...

Aucun problème, je ne prends pas du tout les retours personnellement, je me cherche aussi et tes retours m'aident beaucoup.
Je vais répondre dans l'ordre.

1. Cool...
2. Ouais, j'ai fait simple pour les inputs, un peu pompé sur Max Payne, peut-être que "C" est un mauvais choix, si je garde cette feature je vais voir comment améliorer ça.
3. Il se déclenche quand tu as des ennemis qui t'engagent et que tu effectues certaines actions (utiliser le fouet ou une explosion par exemple). J'ai mis ça en place pour justement donner une incentive à l'utilisation du fouet (en gros tu peux récup une arme et tuer une ou deux personnes plus facilement et "gratuitement"). Si c'est confus c'est que c'est mal conçu, et c'est typiquement là que le feedback tiers est important. Il va falloir que je réfléchisse à comment rendre ça plus évident, si je garde cette feature également.
4. A réfléchir. J'aimais bien le côté prise de décision volontaire en pleine action, mais ça entre en collision avec le bullet time automatique.
5. Ok. En fait y'a pas d'input pour kick, c'est juste que l'ouverture de porte se fait forcément avec un coup de pied. J'avais pour objectif de mettre un kick à terme, mais effectivement ça peut faire doublon avec l'attaque de mêlée. Je voulais une mêlée pour pouvoir encore avoir une option quand t'as plus de balles...
6. 7. Ouais, ça je pense que c'est aussi un problème de level design. Si par exemple tu te met dans une position haute avec le fouet puisque tu saisis un baril et le lance sur les ennemis en contrebas, ça marche bien. J'ai essayé de mettre en place sur l'Open Area, mais peut-être que l'opération reste risquée/inutile/fastidieuse étant donné que les ennemis meurent en 1 ou 2 balles de toute façon.
8. 9. C'est la fonctionnalité sur laquelle j'ai le plus de conflit interne. Je déteste ce genre de trucs artificiels, et c'est très frustrant de rater sa cible alors qu'elle est au centre du curseur (même si le curseur implique l'imprécision dans son design) mais ça oblige à se rapprocher donc ça sert ma vision. Je me demandais si je devais partir sur une absence totale de curseur et précision absolue, donc tir au jugé qui force à se rapprocher, avec éventuellement une grosse aide à la visée type Pistol Whip en fonction de l'éloignement par rapport à la cible, je sais pas si ça serait mieux.
10. Dans l'idée, le level design ne serait pas du tout procédural au final (je pense à des maps type Build engine avec plus de verticalité). J'ai juste fait ça parce que sans ça, j'ai absolument aucune surprise quand je clique sur Play, je connais tout par cœur et ça "fausse" mes tests. C'est un problème que j'ai très souvent pendant les phases de prototypage et je pensais que cette approche serait une solution à ça.

C'est pénible, je suis d'accord avec la majorité de ce que tu dis, et j'ai aussi ces intuitions, mais j'ai du mal à me faire confiance parce que je me dis qu'elles viennent aussi de l'usure que j'ai à tester en boucle le proto. Du coup je dépend un peu trop des retours de tiers. Il faudrait que j'arrive plus à identifier en amont ce qui fonctionnerait et ne fonctionnerait pas, et je sais pas trop comment faire ça, j'ai lu quelques livres de game design mais ça n'a pas beaucoup aidé sincèrement.

----------


## Grosnours

C'est moins identifier en amont ce qui marche ou pas (c'est très difficile voire impossible), ce serait plus définir en amont un idée très claire du gameplay que tu souhaites. Puis tu produis un environnement de test qui lui est spécifiquement adapté et alors seulement tu peux tester. Et en fonction des retours des tests tu raffinera les idées initiales de gameplay, tu ajouteras ou enlèveras des trucs. Les modifications peuvent être parfois radicales entre diverses itérations de solutions.
Une fois que ton gameplay sera cristallisé tu pourras aussi faire des itérations pour tes environnements, ton UI, etc...
Mais comme je le disais dans l'autre thread, chacun ses préférences le game design est moins une science qu'une collection de savoirs et d'expérience.

Ma femme enseigne le game design et de ce que j'ai lu des livres qu'elle utilise je peux comprendre qu'ils puissent te paraitre trop génériques et pas très utiles.

----------


## squintik

> 5. Ok. En fait y'a pas d'input pour kick, c'est juste que l'ouverture de porte se fait forcément avec un coup de pied. J'avais pour objectif de mettre un kick à terme, mais effectivement ça peut faire doublon avec l'attaque de mêlée. Je voulais une mêlée pour pouvoir encore avoir une option quand t'as plus de balles...


Dans ma tête, j'associe l'input de USE au kick en fait, vu que la seule autre utilisation est de récupérer un gun près de soi, ce que je n'utilise quasiment jamais et que je trouve toujours un peu pénible. Devoir maintenir la touche rend ça plutôt inutile en plein combat, vu que c'est plutôt lent, et j'associe de toute façon dans ma tête le fouet au ramassage de gun. (j'ai tendance à m'éloigner d'un gun pour le récupérer avec le fouet plutôt que d'utiliser le use pour le ramasser près de moi ... d'ailleurs je trouve ça frustrant qu'on puisse pas ramasser un gun avec le fouet quand il est trop proche)




> 6. 7. Ouais, ça je pense que c'est aussi un problème de level design. Si par exemple tu te met dans une position haute avec le fouet puisque tu saisis un baril et le lance sur les ennemis en contrebas, ça marche bien. J'ai essayé de mettre en place sur l'Open Area, mais peut-être que l'opération reste risquée/inutile/fastidieuse étant donné que les ennemis meurent en 1 ou 2 balles de toute façon.


D'ailleurs j'en profite pour dire que je trouve l'Open Area globalement plus intéressante que la CQB Area. Je trouve que la grande salle donne lieu à des actions plus fun (sauter vers l'étage du bas en bullet time par exemple), et je trouve beaucoup plus intéressant d'avoir de l'action un peu plus longue et complexe (pour gérer la grande salle) plutôt que de mini enchainements d'actions salle par salle avec juste 2 - 3 ennemis à chaque étape, qui se résument souvent à des actions beaucoup plus pauvres (pas vraiment d'utilisation des déplacements du joueur, grappin juste pour ramasser un autre gun si besoin, pas tellement besoin de scanner rapidement l'environnement pour vérifier si y a pas un danger qui arrive, etc...).
Avoir de temps en temps une petite salle pour changer un peu le rythme me parait intéressant, mais les petites salles comme LD principal, je trouve ça un peu tristounet.




> C'est pénible, je suis d'accord avec la majorité de ce que tu dis, et j'ai aussi ces intuitions, mais j'ai du mal à me faire confiance parce que je me dis qu'elles viennent aussi de l'usure que j'ai à tester en boucle le proto. Du coup je dépend un peu trop des retours de tiers. Il faudrait que j'arrive plus à identifier en amont ce qui fonctionnerait et ne fonctionnerait pas, et je sais pas trop comment faire ça, j'ai lu quelques livres de game design mais ça n'a pas beaucoup aidé sincèrement.


C'est une problématique intéressante (surtout pour du dev solo) le fait de galérer à itérer sans feedback tiers, mais je suis pas convaincu que ce soit une direction très viable d'essayer de dépendre moins des feedbacks d'autres personnes.
Pour moi, la bonne solution est au contraire d'essayer d'utiliser au mieux possible les playtests/feedbacks (si par exemple t'as des doutes sur certaines choses, peut-être préparer des questions précises pour les playtesteurs histoire de confirmer des hypothèses, ou essayer de pouvoir observer les playtests, etc...), et essayer de multiplier les playtests/feedbacks par des personnes différentes.




> le game design est moins une science qu'une collection de savoirs et d'expérience.


En même temps, "une collection de savoirs et d'expérience", c'est un peu la base de la science, non ?
Par contre, même si j'aurai tendance à dire qu'on peut quand même se baser sur certaines "lois" (par exemple des théories sur l'apprentissage ou la perception qui ne sont pas spécifiques aux jeux vidéo, qui me paraissent assez éprouvés pour être assez fondamentales), c'est en effet très empirique vu la vastitude et complexité des jeux vidéo.

----------


## Grosnours

> En même temps, "une collection de savoirs et d'expérience", c'est un peu la base de la science, non ?


Popper ne serait pas forcément d'accord...  ::P: 
Mais tu as tout à fait raison, il y a en effet pas mal de science (telle que la neuroscience) sur laquelle s'adosse le game design, c'est certain. Les jeux qui veulent spécifiquement exploiter des réponses physiologiques bien connues (avec des Skinner box par exemple) suivent des modèles reconnaissables et bien trop répandus, surtout dans le monde des jeux mobiles.

----------


## schouffy

Je pourrais sans doute remplacer la mêlée pour la remplacer par un kick qui stun l'ennemi en plus de le repousser (et/ou de faire des trucs cools avec la physique), comme dans Dark Messiah. Peut-être que c'est pas très grave de pas pouvoir tuer en mêlée pour récupérer un flingue, vu qu'il y en a suffisamment qui droppent.
Je peux aussi voler l'arme aux ennemis en utilisant le fouet...
Peut-être que je peux faire en sorte de réutiliser le même input (clic droit) pour ramasser une arme, et en fonction de la distance ça utilise le fouet ou pas.

Bon tout ça me parait être du peaufinage quand même, quand mon gameplay est pas clairement bien identifié et défini. Je sais pas trop quoi faire, peut-être que je vais partir sur d'autres protos et que ça va se décanter en même temps.

----------


## babarti

Salut les canards !  ::happy2:: 

Je tente de faire un petit proto VR par semaine pendant trois semaines, dans un esprit "game jam", avec contrainte de le faire en 2/3 jours au grand maximum. 

Après un an sur des protos à moitié fini ça me permet de me roder sur des micro produits "complets" au sens où ils sont supposés avoir un début et une fin et être fonctionnels et postables sur Itch.io. Après, ça veut pas dire qu'ils sont funs.  :^_^:  Je me force à les poster quoi qu'il arrive !

Tout est fait sur UE4.

Il y en a deux pour l'instant :
*
Fragment 1 :* 
Une expérience très courte (une ou deux minutes max) qui joue sur la cécité au changement. Pas vraiment de gameplay c'est plus une petite ambiance.  ::):  Environ 10/15h de dev. Les assets utilisés proviennent pour la plupart de "What Remains of Edith Finch" rendus utilisables gratuitement avec UE4 il y a quelques mois.
Faut relax et juste prendre le temps de regarder pour profiter de l'ambiance si jamais elle vous plait.

Lien Itch.io

*Fragment 2 :* 
Un mini jeu musical qui présente un instrument abstrait qui fait du son quand on lui imprime un mouvement et qu'on enclenche un ou tous ses pistons (trigger et grip de la manette). L'objectif c'était de trouver une interaction minimale qui implique le corps pour jouer de la musique. Dans les faits c'est pas évident à prendre en main car la détection de mélodie est trop précise, du coup même la micro note que vous lâchez si vous enchainez des pistons alors que l'instrument est en mouvement sera comptée. 

Idéalement j'aurais réussi à rendre l'algo un peu plus lax, mais j'étais au bout de mon temps imparti.
J'y ai passé 2 jours et demi, et perdu beaucoup de temps à creuser des pistes finalement qui ne fonctionnaient pas, et à debug la mécanique qui m'a donné plus de fil à retordre que prévu.

Comptez environ 10mn de jeu, sur 4 mélodies à reproduire. Après ça dépend si la mécanique trop difficile (c'est pas voulu, clairement manque de temps) vous fait ragequit ou pas avant la fin des 4 niveaux. ::ninja:: 

Lien Itch.io

J'espère en faire un troisième la semaine prochaine !

----------


## babarti

Je me permets de double post, troisième fragment sorti.
Je suis parti dans un délire personnel je ne sais pas si c'est enjoyable, le pitch :



> You're an old man trying to take a dump in public toilets. What could go wrong?
> 
> Better experienced with headphones.
> 
> Warning, watching the trailer may spoil you 40% of the experience (yes, it's short!).
> 
> Fragment 3 is a short interactive narrative in virtual reality with a surprise ending. It's a seated experience.


C'était pour m'entrainer à faire du pur narratif / immersif, utiliser le sequencer et moteur son d'Unreal , ça m'a pris environ deux jours.

J'ai finalement pré-traité les pistes au niveau de la reverb, je pense pas que j'aurais réussi à le faire dans le temps imparti sur Unreal, leur nouveau moteur sonore est pas si intuitif que ça. Le Sequencer a également ses petits quirks. Finalement du moteur son d'Unreal ça utilise les attenuations / spatialisation, spatialisation qui est traitée par le plugin Oculus. Ca m'a entrainé aussi à faire de la prise son, et du "voice acting" bien sale, c'est définitivement un métier.  :^_^: 

Je me suis marré tout seul sur la description itch.io également  ::ninja:: 

Et cette fois il y a également une version Oculus Quest.

Le lien itch.io pour les intéressés !

----------


## babarti

Nouveau "fragment" sorti la semaine dernière. L'idée était de tester un système de dialogue où l'utilisateur doit parler pour interagir, mais sans avoir à utiliser de Speech Recognition.

C'est parti d'une envie d'explorer une mécanique de dialogue en VR avec une première implémentation basée sur le regard qui au final m'a pas paru très intéressante, et j'ai décidé à mi parcours de tenter un truc basé sur la voix.
Le principe c'est de lire un des choix à voix haute, tout en regardant la bulle de dialogue qui détient ledit choix. Y'a une petite phase de calibration avant.

C'est "mis en scène" (c'est un bien grand mot) dans un dialogue débile avec Dieu (pas le temps de faire des animations x) ).

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : https://llnaej.itch.io/fragment-4

----------


## schouffy

Je testerais bien tes idées mais j'ai pas de casque VR  ::(:

----------


## Hideo

On a une section dediee a la VR, fais toi un petit topic la bas t'auras vachement plus de chance de tomber sur des gens equipes   :;):  

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/145...3%A9-Virtuelle

----------


## babarti

Effectivement j'avais vu la section mais je ne savais pas si c'était ok de poster ses projets là bas ! Je vais pas tarder à le faire du coup, quand j'aurai terminé le "Fragment 5". Merci !  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Je préchauffe le topic: Demain ou après demain je vous présente un nouveau proto  :B):  Venez nombreux !

----------


## schouffy

Voilàààààààààààààààà

https://schouffy.itch.io/rainbow-six-but-faster

Y'a une vingtaine d'années, j'adorais m'acharner sur les missions des 3 premiers Rainbow Six (même Ghost Recon) en partant en solo avec Ding Chavez, et je rêvais d'un jeu qui me permette de faire la même chose mais avec un vrai gameplay de FPS. R6 Siege a permis ça bien plus tard, mais on sentait bien que c'était un petit à côté pour se chauffer avant d'aller jouer en multi.
L'objectif du jeu c'est de mémoriser le layout du niveau, l'itinéraire à emprunter puis de die and retry jusqu'à la run parfaite remplie de scorings S.

Que pensez-vous de l'idée de base ?
Un grand merci à ceux qui pourront prendre un peu de temps pour tester ça et me donner leur avis.

J'ai quelques questions spécifiques sur lesquels j'aimerais particulièrement un avis, je les met en spoiler pour ne pas vous influencer avant le jeu mais vous faites comme vous voulez hein :


Spoiler Alert! 



- Faut il remplir les pièces avec des props même pour l'étape de prototype, pour aider le joueur à se repérer ?
- Faut il une minimap a la mgs pendant le jeu, et si oui quelles infos dessus (seulement le layout, ou ennemis, objectifs,..) ?
- Faut il un lean ?
- Faut il tout de suite des possibilités tactiques (flashbang, détecteur cardiaque etc..), et un LD adapté, ou le proto permet-il de se faire une idée sans ces fonctionnalités ?
- Faut il varier la position des ennemis avec chaque run ? ça va un peu à l'encontre du fait d'apprendre par coeur le déroulé, mais ça rend les options tactiques plus séduisantes (à quoi bon utiliser un détecteur cardiaque si tu sais déjà où tout le monde est)

----------


## schouffy

Je vous montre à quoi ça ressemble en espérant que ça vous donne envie de tester  :Mellow2:

----------


## Dicsaw

Aaaaah ouais, ça a une bonne gueule déjà. 





> J'ai quelques questions spécifiques sur lesquels j'aimerais particulièrement un avis, je les met en spoiler pour ne pas vous influencer avant le jeu mais vous faites comme vous voulez hein :


Tu comptes calculer le score final comment ? Le temps ? Le taux de tir réussis ? Un mélange des deux ? Si oui, l'intégration de gadgets me parait contradictoire à moins que... l'utilisation des gadgets puisse rapporter des points ? 

Je ne sais pas si tu y a joué mais ton idée me rappelle un peu celle de The Club, qui utilisait le même système de point que la série des PGR : chaque tir rapportait des points, tu pouvais comboter avec d'autres actions (comme ramasser des power up ou faire exploser des bidons) et si t'étais bon tu pouvais finir le niveau entier en combo (comme le second Stuntman qui faisait la même chose). Le jeu n'est pas parfait mais ça pourrait être utile d'y jeter un œil. 

Donc imaginons t'as des gadgets mais aussi le temps à gérer (pas un temps limite, juste un chrono qui tourne et qui mesure le temps de ton run), si les deux récompensent avec des points le joueur peut se retrouver à faire des choix : est-ce qu'il va défoncer la porte en yolo pour aller plus vite ? Ou est-ce qu'il va perdre quelques secondes pour scanner la pièce avec une caméra (chaque ennemi "marqué" engrange des points) avant d'y entrer ? 

Après c'est une question d'équilibrage pour rendre les deux styles viables : le jeu doit être assez dur pour encourager à faire attention mais le "bon joueur de fps" devrait s'y retrouver en jouant nerveusement, ce qui m’amène à un autre point : les armes. 

Si elles sont compliqués à maitriser, tu ajoutes une petite couche de difficulté qui ne vient pas des ennemis, il s'agirait de comprendre comment fonctionnent chaque arme, laquelle est utile dans quelle situation et réussir à les utiliser correctement sans se louper (comme dans Receiver par exemple ? Avec une visée "libre" à la Insurgency ?). Si tu pars la dessus, le lean me parait obligatoire (mais un truc simple, pas quelque chose par incrément ou je sais pas quoi, il faut que les mouvements restent rapides comme dans Siege). 

Enfin c'est des idées qui me viennent en voyant ton projet, maintenant je tests pour voir si j'ai pas été trop loin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Chouette concept, ça me fait penser à The regiment.

----------


## schouffy

Pour l'instant j'ai pas de score global, justement je me suis pas trop creusé la tête. J'ai simplement :



D'ailleurs, vous pouvez voir la rapidité maximale pour finir la mission, en utilisant un petit trick que je ne spoilerai pas ici  ::P: 

C'est vraiment une bonne idée que les gadgets rapportent des points, mais comme il n'y aura pas de sauvegarde, je ne veux pas que les missions trainent trop en longueur (et je me dis que commencer à utiliser plein d'items va ralentir pas mal la progression). Ou alors je peux faire X quicksaves max comme dans les vieux Hitman par exemple. Dans tous les cas je ne veux pas que les gadgets cassent le rythme et le flow, mais je pense que c'est complètement envisageable si le swap et l'utilisation sont rapides. Je pense au détecteur de Pulse dans R6S par exemple, mais en usage quasi instantané.
J'aime aussi beaucoup l'idée du combo à ne pas briser, ça reste bien dans la logique du jeu.

Pour les armes, j'avais effectivement en tête un truc à mi chemin entre R6S et Insurgency. Je veux pas aller dans des reculs ou de la dispersion délirants à la Counter Strike, je trouve pas ça hyper intéressant et ça casse un peu le rythme. Je compte avoir un système de cycle de chargeurs plutôt qu'un pool de munitions par contre. Mais c'était un peu chiant à faire dans UFPS et je m'étais donné une semaine max donc pour l'instant c'est un pool.


The Regiment est effectivement une inspiration, ça m'avait pas déplu à l'époque !

----------


## Wedgge

> Voilàààààààààààààààà
> 
> https://schouffy.itch.io/rainbow-six-but-faster
> 
> Y'a une vingtaine d'années, j'adorais m'acharner sur les missions des 3 premiers Rainbow Six (même Ghost Recon) en partant en solo avec Ding Chavez, et je rêvais d'un jeu qui me permette de faire la même chose mais avec un vrai gameplay de FPS. R6 Siege a permis ça bien plus tard, mais on sentait bien que c'était un petit à côté pour se chauffer avant d'aller jouer en multi.
> L'objectif du jeu c'est de mémoriser le layout du niveau, l'itinéraire à emprunter puis de die and retry jusqu'à la run parfaite remplie de scorings S.
> 
> Que pensez-vous de l'idée de base ?
> Un grand merci à ceux qui pourront prendre un peu de temps pour tester ça et me donner leur avis.
> ...


Tu devrais repost sur le topic R6, il y a là bas quelques fans hardcore de la license que sa pourrait intéresser. J'ai toujours un souvenir ému de mon tout premier jeu vidéo Rainbow six Lone wolf, je n'avais même pas 10 ans, traumatisé de la neige  ::ninja:: . Je ferai un retour dès que je peux, je suis en plein déménagement là, réduit à jouer à Dead cells 1h par jour, comme les chinois.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai trop peur que Bishop ou Redlight viennent détruire mon proto  :tired: 

Je plaisante c'est une bonne idée j'irai  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Crainte justifiée, et encore t'as pas cité les pires  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Louck

Hola!

Bon ca va faire maintenant un an que mon prototype traîne... mais promis, j'ai trouvé du temps pour le faire évoluer  ::ninja:: .

Pour rappel, c'est un jeu de gestion minimaliste d'une maison close (SFW). La première itération avait rien de concret. Aujourd'hui, je peux au moins garantir 5 minutes de gameplay  ::P: .

Le prototype est jouable dans une version web:
https://louck.itch.io/prototype-mini...d=heyheypeople



Pour le moment, le prototype ressemble beaucoup à un idle game (selon les premiers retours). Mon but actuel est d'avoir un Core Loop intéressant, tout en restant minimaliste.

Je prévois de continuer de le faire évoluer (au moins avec plus d'éléments de gestion), mais je suis à l'écoute de quelques avis pour ce prototype  ::): .

----------


## raaaahman

Ca tourne pas mal. Je ne vois pas vraiment d'effet aux sliders sur les workers par room par contre.

Peut-être que c'est le bon moment pour décider des conditions de victoire / défaite? Un jeu incrémental (donc infini) ? Objectif hebdomadaire de plus en plus dur pour contenter la mafia? Des missions où l'on repart de zéro avec un objectif de résultats en un temps imparti?

Est-ce que tu penses que le placement des salles pourrait être intéressant dans ton concept? Pour optimiser le trajet des clients / employés comme dans un Theme Hospital par exemple? Ou procurer des bonus d'adjacence comme la base de XCOM:EU ?

Edit: La deuxième réception ne semble jamais recevoir personne.

----------


## Louck

Merci pour ton retour  ::): .




> Je ne vois pas vraiment d'effet aux sliders sur les workers par room par contre.


Il y a, en effet, des choses qui ne sont pas trop utile pour le moment, dont le slider sur les workers (qui est introduit très tôt dans le développement du jeu). A voir si ca sera toujours utile plus tard ou non.




> Peut-être que c'est le bon moment pour décider des conditions de victoire / défaite? Un jeu incrémental (donc infini) ? Objectif hebdomadaire de plus en plus dur pour contenter la mafia? Des missions où l'on repart de zéro avec un objectif de résultats en un temps imparti?


C'est très récent, mais la progression du jeu se base sur le niveau de réputation de la maison. Ce n'est pas assez mis en valeur pour le moment, mais plus tu as de réputation, plus tu auras de fonctionnalités qui se débloqueront, mais plus il y aura de clients à gérer (et de plus en plus exigeants).
Baser la progression sur la réputation me parait plus logique, mais des objectifs hebdomadaires peuvent être pas mal aussi. Par exemple, amasser assez d'argents pour la mafia au bout d'un certains temps. J'aime bien  ::): .

Pour l'instant, difficile de définir la condition de victoire car je ne sais pas si je pars vraiment sur le jeu incrémental ou sur un jeu de gestion style Theme Hospital (même si c'est mon inspiration). Quand le jeu aura un peu plus progresser, je pense pouvoir définir les conditions.




> Est-ce que tu penses que le placement des salles pourrait être intéressant dans ton concept? Pour optimiser le trajet des clients / employés comme dans un Theme Hospital par exemple? Ou procurer des bonus d'adjacence comme la base de XCOM:EU ?


J'y ai pensé  ::): . Pas forcement pour le "bonus d'adjacence", mais pour le trajet des clients/employés. Je pourrais intégrer cette idée lorsque le joueur pourra déplacer ses salles.




> Edit: La deuxième réception ne semble jamais recevoir personne.


Je n'ai pas eu ce problème. Actuellement, les clients/employés vont vers les salles les plus remplis en priorité. Donc il est possible qu'une réception ai encore de la place avant l'autre. Au pire, une popup informera lorsqu'un client n'aura pas réussi à rentrer dans la maison (lorsqu'il n'y a plus de réception d'accessible).

----------


## raaaahman

La motion Twin avait fait un jeu de gestion d'hôtel de monstre. Maintenant que Flash est mort, tu pourrais éventuellement leur reprendre le créneau.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Helloooooo

Le proto de la semaine (Bon celui là j'y ai passé que 3 jours), un runner sur Android, comme c'est original... Mais on tue des gens aussi !

https://schouffy.itch.io/johnwickrunner



ça demande un peu de polish (notamment les contrôles et collisions mais je pense savoir précisément comment rendre tout ça butter smooth), mais j'aimerais bien avoir des avis si vous avez quelques minutes à tuer  ::): 
L'apk est sur la page itch.io, n'oubliez pas d'autoriser les apk de sources pas play store dans les paramètres Android.

Est-ce que le concept de base est plaisant, est-ce que c'est pas déjà vu et revu 300 fois (j'avais pas l'impression d'après mes recherches mais je suis pas vraiment joueur mobile)...
Je pense pas pouvoir trop tirer sur le concept en terme de fonctionnalités, mais en faisant d'autres armes et d'autres types d'obstacles et de mouvements, plus du bullet time et divers bonus, j'ai l'impression que ça pourrait être une sorte de jeu de rythme hyper fluide et plaisant où on tape des chorégraphies à la Matrix/John Wick.

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Chan

Est ce que tu t'y connais en musique ?

Parce que j'avais une mécanique d'ancien gamedesign qui pourrait s'adapter à ton proto.

Tu pars sur une musique électro ou hard rock par exemple. 
Tu débutes ton run avec une vitesse "normale" -->  légers hit hat. 
Puis tu commences à buter des gens et sauter des obstacles -- > ta vitesse accélère --> une basse commence à venir.
Tu enchaines les kills avec des combo --> la vitesse monte 
Bullet time se débloque -- > la drum se met en route.
Suivant une jauge de combo tu peux rajouter des instru (des gros riffs de guitare ou n'importe quoi d'ailleurs) et de la vitesse.
Quand la piste musicale est complète --> à chaque fois que tu fais une figure ou enclenches le bullet time --> un effet flanger s'applique.

Dès que tu te fais toucher, ta vitesse et la musique sont modifées.

Je pense que ça peut donner de la gueule au proto et j'aime bien ton concept, voilà  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Non je n'y connais absolument rien en musique, et j'ajouterais que ce n'est pas quelque chose qui m'inspire beaucoup. J'écoute principalement de la musique pour me concentrer ou comme fond sonore.
Désolé  :^_^:  Mais merci d'avoir jeté un oeil en tout cas.

----------


## Sifr

L’idée de la musique ça pourrait éventuellement te positionner les obstacles à un certain rythme.

Sinon tu devrais regarder l’une des dernières vidéo de Last Man Sitting, mais les dernières hein, pas les actuelles sur Steam, le dév a pas remis à jour. Faut regarder celle avec les chorégraphies avec le siège dans le bureau en mode skate board.

Tu pourrais ptêt casser le rythme en basculant à 90° via un wall jump pour enrichir l’environnement.

Sans mettre trop d’effort dans l’ambiance, y’aurait sans doute moyen de coller un son particulier quand approche une action type multi kill. 
ca pourrait ensuite faire l’objet d’un QTE en slow motion  ::ninja:: 

Je verrai bien aussi tomber une arme hors parcours et qu’on soit obligé de sortir en prenant une voie annexe, comme pour un chemin de fer, donc très court, histoire de tenter de l’intercepter au vol.
A la rigueur on s’en fiche de savoir pourquoi elle tombe, ou alors ca vient d’un ennemi en hauteur un peu loin pour la cohérence mais ça permettrait d’introduire dynamiquement des choix d’armes.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai quelques trucs en tête de prévu qui se rapprochent de ce dont tu parles. Mais pas complètement  :^_^: 

Sinon j'ai avancé un peu, changé un peu les contrôles, trouvé ma DA et polish des trucs. Ce projet me botte bien, je pense que je vais cutter à fond et le sortir assez vite histoire de fail fast.
Et j'ai finalement fait un petit truc en rapport avec la musique, tout ce qui émet de la lumière pulse en rythme avec. C'est purement visuel mais c'est sympa !
Si vous avez envie de retester (enfin, tester, bande de margoulins, vous ne vous êtes pas bousculés la première fois), c'est ici : https://schouffy.itch.io/synthwaverunner

----------


## Sifr

Vu que Unity a racheté la boite de Peter Jackson en terme d’effets spéciaux, tu vas bientôt pouvoir atteindre des sommets dans ta DA  ::ninja::

----------


## raaaahman

> Si vous avez envie de retester (enfin, tester, bande de margoulins, vous ne vous êtes pas bousculés la première fois), c'est ici : https://schouffy.itch.io/synthwaverunner


Je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur mon HUAWEI Y330-U01 (Erreur d'analyse: une erreur s'est produite lors de l'analyse du pack), mais c'est loin d'être la seule app qui n'est pas compatible avec ce modèle (en plus de ne pas être un modèle très répandu).

Après du néon et de la synthwave, moi je dis oui!

----------


## schouffy

Oh? C'est marrant c'est Unity qui package pas moi. Merci pour l'info, je vais essayer de voir ça.

----------


## Uriak

Hello, de temps à autres je reviens sur un proto de jeu de stratégie ayant un peu une gameplay loop de survival et pour me motiver je me disais que j'allais bosser sur le générateur de monde.

Et là une question me taraude (comme elle me taraudait il y a longtemps) comment gérer les rivières sur une map à hexagones ? Tel que je le vois, si on les met sur des cases ça rend compliqué les branchements et surtout le coût associé au pathfinding (comment sait-on qu'on franchit la rivière ? Faut il considérer qu'une cases à des "rives" ?  ou simplefment dire qu'entrée sur la case est dur mais en sortir facile) De l'autre côté on peut limiter  les rivières uniquement au bords de cases, mais ça limite peut-être plus graphiquement.  Je sais que différent jeux utilisent l'une ou l'autre options mais je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de mal à consulter quelques confrères (soeurs) sur le sujet.

----------


## schouffy

Je ne suis pas joueur de ce genre de jeu, donc je vais sûrement avoir une approche très naïve mais ça me permettra de mieux comprendre ton problème.
Tu ne peux pas considérer que c'est la transition avec des cases type "eau" qui est coûteuse ?
Par exemple que si un déplacement coûte 1, aller sur une case "eau" coûte 2, naviguer entre des cases eau coûte 2 aussi, et en sortir coûte 2 par exemple ?

----------


## Grosnours

La génération de monde est un sujet vraiment profond et complexe. Comment tu t'y prends ?
Un classique est un générateur de bruit type sur lequel tu colles toute une série de filtres (hauteur, biomes, végétation, etc) mais tu as aussi d'autres options, cf ici.

Bref, cela dépend entièrement de ta propre sauce et quelqu'un qui utilise un autre algo de génération te donnera une réponse pas forcément pertinente pour toi.

----------


## Uriak

Je vais mixer tutos et intuition. Mon idée générale est de trouver une bonne méthode pour générer les élévations (peut être du bruit, en effet) Ensuite faire une pseudo simulation simpliste d'hygrométrie (cases de mer vont générer de l'humidité je vais la transmettre dans une direction dominante avec une règle concernant le passage de hauteur) ensuite je vais cherche un moyen de générer des départ de rivières et leur faire suivre le relief.
Enfin comme je compte regrouper le monde en biomes (et non attribuer un climat par case) je vais sans doute faire une méthode qui regarde les paramètres moyens d'une région et va lui attribuer un biome en fonction d'une classification as hoc.
Je sais ça fait un peu "yakafautkon" mais le but est de m'amuser un peu.

Sur mon proto actuel j'avais fait les outils de base d'une grille et un générateur de région  + divers éléments nécessaires (unités/structures/pathfinding) mais j'avais arrêté parce que j'étais loin de prendre du plaisir à ne faire que de l'UI..

La question que je me posais était plus simple en soit, à savoir si c'est mieux d'avoir des rivières sur des cases ou sur leurs bords, en regardant d'autres jeux j'ai un peu répondu à ma question : les jeux qui mettent les rivières sur les cases ne se font pas chier à déterminer sur quelle rive on se trouve : y entrer est difficile, suivre la rivière parfois facile, et partir toujours facile, comme l'a dit schouffy

----------


## Grosnours

Je te conseille de te renseigner et de lire beaucoup sur le sujet car il est tout ce qu'il y a de balisé et de connu (le lien dans mon post précédent est un bon début). Tu trouveras une tonne de ressources pour t'aider.
Par contre comme le sujet est complexe le "yakafautkon" risque de montrer quelques limites et te faire perdre du temps si tu y va trop en aveugle.

----------


## Uriak

Bien noté, merci. C'est du Voronoi dans le le lien mais le reste doit coller.

----------


## raaaahman

Bon je prépare un petit proto pour la jam "Finally Finish Something 2022", autant la partie _something_ je gère, autant la partie _finish..._  ::unsure:: 

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai posté un avis de recherche pour compositeur 8-bit/chiptune music. Je  ne vous la traduis pas, vous savez Google Translater comme des grands.


EDIT: Bon bah ça se jouera en silence finalement: https://raaaahman.itch.io/battle-for-liliputia

----------


## schouffy

Bon j'ai sorti mon runner sur le Store et j'ai appris plein de trucs !

Il n'est pas complètement fini (je dois rajouter du contenu, des objectifs, bref des trucs pour motiver les joueurs au delà de juste battre son score) mais je le déteste déjà suffisamment pour le proposer au monde.
Le cœur du jeu est là, n'hésitez pas à tester et me donner votre avis  ::): 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...key.neonescape

----------


## Sifr

C’est sympa l’évolution  ::): 

Côté son y’a un audiomixer pour lisser le tout ? Tu utilises plutôt de l’audiosource sur les objets ou la fonction PlayClipAtPoint ?
Moi je galère un peu sur la partie son à multi gérer toutes les sources pour que ça forme pas un pic de sonorité ou des parasites.

----------


## schouffy

Oui j'ai un AudioMixer pour les SFX et un autre pour la musique. C'est principalement pour gérer le volume paramétrable des SFX et musique, mais je m'en sers pour changer le pitch des SFX quand je passe en slow mo sans toucher à la musique.
J'ai des AudioSource sur mes GameObjects, j'essaie de limiter leur nombre au maximum mais je me prends pas non plus trop la tête avec ça. Dans le profiler, la partie audio est vraiment négligeable.
Sur un RTS, c'est vrai que je ne sais pas trop comment je m'y prendrais. Disons que la spatialisation du son est pas assez importante pour avoir une audiosource par unité, mais d'un autre côté il faut bien pouvoir jouer tous les sons indépendamment et en parallèle et grosso modo au bon endroit sur la map.

C'est un problème intéressant je trouve, ça me plairait d'y réfléchir un peu, on peut en parler dans le topic d'à côté, c'est quoi pour l'instant ta conception ?

----------


## Sifr

Tiens une question concernant la publi sur le store : tu vérifies si le nom est déjà pris dans le registre des marques etc avant de donner un nom oi en fait c’est tellement confidentiel que tu laisses à ton bon vouloir ?

----------


## schouffy

Moi je croyais avoir vérifié (juste sur le store) que le nom de mon jeu était pas déjà pris mais en fait il l'était. ça fait 2 jeux confidentiels qui ont le même nom.. Je me dis que si ça pose un problème ça sera parce que l'un ou l'autre rencontre le succès et que c'est un éventuel problème pour le moi du futur  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Me revoilà avec une nouvelle idée  :^_^: 

Si vous avez 5 minutes à tuer je vous propose de tester un proto sur lequel j'ai passé quelques jours et me dire si c'est fun.
En gros ça ressemble au bébé difforme qu'auraient eu Vampire Survivors et Brigador avec Starship Troopers en sage-femme.

C'est un jeu mobile mais vous pouvez le tester direct dans le browser avec des contrôles clavier, pour maximiser les chances que j'aie du feedback.

https://schouffy.itch.io/unnamed-2d-top-down-mech-game 




> In this game you control a mech on a planet invaded by alien bugs. You need to crowd control the bugs, complete objectives, and level up to gain power and customize your mech.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

c'est amusant, mais j'ai l'impression que je me fais taper quand je choisi un upgrade! le concept de mission est pas mal, ça fait bouger. par contre la map est généré ou fait main? j'ai jamais atteint l'objectif vu qu'il y'avait milles arbres.

----------


## squintik

Vu qu'au moins je peux y jouer facilement cette fois, je fais quelques feedbacks après une ptite session, mais je préviens que j'ai testé sur PC et que c'est pas trop mon délire ce genre de petit jeu à la base.

Même si j'y ai pas joué, ça m'a directement fait penser à Vampire Survivors en effet (j'ai pas suivi si la hype pour ce genre de jeu est toujours là ou si c'est déjà passé à autre autre chose par contre), mais ton jeu reste beaucoup plus "timide" quand même. En tout cas le concept parait pouvoir tenir la route, même si j'imagine que ça tiendra vraiment soit sur le polish pour avoir un super feeling, soit sur la moultitude de bidule à unlock/progresser/rencontrer pour renouveler l'intérêt en permanence.

Je commence par quelques feedbacks sur l'UI déjà:
- J'aurai tendance à séparer l'UI pour l'ammo des armes pour que ce soit plus intuitif (j'ai mis un poil de temps à capter que c'était là haut, mais c'est sûrement un mélange d'habitudes PC, d'icone qui manque pour représenter les armes, et de ptits feedbacks visuels qui viendront sur des versions plus avancées). Ca me paraitrait logique d'essayer de les regrouper avec le feedback de rechargement de l'arme secondaire, et peut-être en vertical pour contraster avec HP/XP ? Sinon assumer un truc radial pour l'UI vu que la base du jeu est basé sur ça (radius pour l'attaque auto), et ça peut coller avec le thème SF.
- Je trouve l'emplacement des flèches pour le prochain objectif et ammo proche un peu gênant vu qu'elles sont opaques et dans la zone où on tire sur les ennemis. Peut-être les mettre juste en dehors du radius, et juste en gardant un gros countour plutôt que flèche remplie ? (mais les mettre un peu plus grosses pour compenser la perte de visibilité ?)
- Je suppose que c'est prévu, mais faudrait vraiment un feedback pour quand le secondary weapon est prêt (avoir une diff plus claire entre le carré est rempli à 99% et 100%, genre couleur qui change)
- Peut-être utiliser la même couleur pour les pièces qui augmentent l'XP et la barre d'XP pour être plus cohérent / intuitif ?

Quelques feedbacks en vrac pour le reste, avant de donner mon avis global (ouais je fais un peu à l'envers) :
- Y a des arbres qui délimitent des chemins, et la plupart du temps on ne peut pas passer entre, mais des fois on peut et de très peu, du coup j'ai du mal à savoir si c'est volontaire ou pas. La contrainte des obstacles me parait être un élément intéressant et différent de Vampire Survivors. Pourquoi pas pouvoir les péter avec le rocket launcher, histoire d'offrir un peu plus de choix systémique? (ouais auto target, mais j'ai un point sur ça après  ::P: )
- Avoir quelques objectifs à faire me parait plutôt cool, mais j'aurai tendance à vouloir les rendre plus marquants, genre déclencher des swarm pendant qu'on tient l'objectif comme on peut, ou influencer la map entière quand on l'a fait, etc... (des ptits trucs idéalement facile à implémenter, mais qui rendent ces étapes un peu plus mémorables) C'était pas rare que je poireaute juste sur l'objectif sans aucun streum ni rien à faire d'autre que de voir la barre de progression se remplir.
- Pour le rocket launcher, je trouve plutôt frustrant le manque de contrôle dessus. Le perso peut changer de cible une frame avant que je l'utilise par exemple, même si en pratique ça m'a pas trop gêné non plus ... mais je me dis qu'un tap à l'endroit où on veut envoyer notre roquette, ça pourrait être cool ? (mais ptet trop loin du délire du jeu en partie basé sur le minimum de contrôle)
- J'ai pas compris le timer. Le jeu me parait plutôt basé sur la difficulté qui augmente au fur et à mesure (même si j'ai jamais eu trop de mal/stress pour l'instant), donc je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un fail automatique à la fin du timer.
- Les upgrades sont très classiques pour l'instant, mais j'aime bien celles qui ont un drawback auquel on pense pas forcément immédiatement (rate of fire augmenté, mais du coup les mun partent plus vite). A voir si ça vaut le coup de rendre ça plus global (avoir du self damage sur RL histoire que l'upgrade de dégât aille avec plus de risque pour self damage ? etc...)
- J'ai pas compris comment marchaient les ammo drop. Des fois j'avais la possibilité d'en appeler, mais en général je devais plutôt en trouver sur la map (des fois drop par les streum aussi, ou j'ai rêvé ?).

Globalement, j'aurai tendance à dire que ça marchouille, mais que ça reste assez "plat" pour l'instant (encore une fois, j'suis pas du tout joueur mobile, donc pas habitué à du jeu un peu brainless pour s'occuper).
Perso, je partirai soit sur un truc vraiment plus chaotique à la Vampire Survivors qui a l'air de vite virer en mode stress/panique un peu permanent juste par la masse d'ennemis qui grouille ... soit plus partir sur des featurettes un peu plus unique, genre des ptites spécificités à la plupart des streums qui vont vite rajouter des contraintes, comme par exemple laisser la carcasse des gros streum pour limiter de plus en plus la navigation (peut-être autoriser à marcher sur les cadavres mais ralentir le joueur ?), ou des streum qui laissent une flaque d'acide en mourrant, etc...

Bon, j'espère que t'auras du feedback de gens plus proches des joueurs potentiels en tout cas, ce sera sûrement plus constructif  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Vu qu'au moins je peux y jouer facilement cette fois, je fais quelques feedbacks après une ptite session, mais je préviens que j'ai testé sur PC et que c'est pas trop mon délire ce genre de petit jeu à la base.


Aaaah, tes retours m'avaient manqués !  ::love:: 

Je suis pas joueur mobile non plus. Et Vampire Survivors, j'y ai joué quelques minutes et j'ai trouvé ça cool mais je l'ai jamais relancé. Je sais pas pourquoi ça m'a autant donné envie de faire un jeu de ce type.

J'essaie de répondre à tout:

- Je veux absolument un super feeling, mais aussi plein de trucs à débloquer et notamment des armes et pouvoirs qui changent un peu la façon de jouer.
- Je suis d'accord avec tous tes points sur l'UI, je n'y ai pas réfléchi du tout j'ai juste tout foutu dans les coins en me disant que pour le proto c'était pas important. Je me note tout ça, c'est très précieux merci.
- Les espaces entre les arbres, c'est pas volontaire, j'ai placé les arbres rapidement (c'était chiant). C'était plus pour exprimer l'intention pour le proto que vraiment verrouiller la zone de jeu. En effet j'aimerais des obstacles destructibles et des passages et raccourcis à déverrouiller 
- Les objectifs doivent effectivement être rendus plus mémorables, soit par des dialogues pendant qu'on sécurise qui font avancer "le scénar", soit par des swarms ou d'autres éléments qui ajoutent de la tension
- Je suis partagé sur le RL. J'aime bien l'idée d'une visée manuelle pour ajouter un peu de technicité, mais j'aimerais que ça se joue juste au pouce (avec le tir secondaire en swipe up), et ça parait difficile à concilier avec une visée manuelle. Avancer vers l'ennemi que tu souhaites cibler me semblait assez intuitif dans ce control scheme. Par contre ça m'empêche de mettre du friendly fire sur les tirs du joueur ce qui peut aussi retirer de la profondeur.
- Le timer, c'est pour forcer le joueur à aller sur les objectifs et explorer la map, et ne pas le laisser farmer à l'infini et se retrouver coincé sans munitions. C'est très artificiel pour l'instant (je me dis que ça peut trouver une justif par le scénar), il y a peut-être d'autres solutions plus élégantes.
- J'ai vraiment envie que les upgrades soient de vrais choix avec de vraies conséquences sur le gameplay, mais pour être honnête c'est sur cette partie que j'ai le plus peur de me planter parce que ça demande plein d'équilibrage et j'ai aucune expérience là dedans.
- Tu peux appeler un air drop une seule fois par mission (j'imagine que la UI doit mieux expliquer ça), sinon faut les trouver sur la map et tu as une rare de chance de drop (munitions et HP) sur les ennemis.

Je pense qu'en rajoutant du juice le côté plat peut disparaitre, et ça je pense savoir faire. Je ne pense pas partir sur un truc frénétique à la bullet hell parce que j'ai peur que ce soit incontrôlable et frustrant en tactile, par contre j'aimerais effectivement rajouter de la profondeur via des spécificités aux armes/bonus/ennemis/environnement. Mais j'aimerais quand même que la progression ait un impact sur le rythme du jeu.



La progression est d'ailleurs un point auquel je n'ai pas encore trop réfléchi mais qui va je pense être assez difficile à traiter.
- Je voudrais des upgrades tangibles, et un level up rapide, comme dans Vampire Survivors, mais à l'échelle d'une campagne ça ne parait pas très possible
- J'aimerais une méta progression via des équipements que tu peux acheter et avec lesquels customizer ton mech. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour que ça n'entre pas en collision avec le levelling.

Exemple:
Tu joues et tu montes des niveaux, et tu décides de monter les DPS via dommage et cadence de tir de ton arme principale. Tu collectes aussi des tunes.
Avant le niveau suivant, tu passes au garage et tu décides d'acheter une nouvelle arme. Problème les levels que t'as dépensés dans ton arme actuelle sont "gâchés" donc ça encourage pas à changer d'arme. Si je fais en sorte que les bonus s'appliquent à "l'arme principale" (même si tu en changes), je rends par contre complètement obvious que ces upgrades sont supérieures aux autres et la montée de niveau devient un no brainer.
Je peux forcer le changement d'arme en faisant par exemple des armes plutôt efficaces contre l'organique et d'autres contre le mécanique (j'aimerais de toute façon faire ça, associé à des biomes différents selon les missions) mais j'aimerais trouver un système plus proche de la carotte que du bâton et je n'ai pas trop d'idée pour l'instant.
Si vous avez des suggestions  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est amusant, mais j'ai l'impression que je me fais taper quand je choisi un upgrade! le concept de mission est pas mal, ça fait bouger. par contre la map est généré ou fait main? j'ai jamais atteint l'objectif vu qu'il y'avait milles arbres.


Pardon j'avais pas vu ton message  :^_^: 
C'est juste la UI qui flash rouge quand ta vie change même si c'est positif, et que tu regagnes un peu de vie en passant un niveau. Oui c'est idiot ou plutôt fait à la va vite  ::ninja:: 
La map est faite main, j'hésitais à mettre une minimap justement. J'aimais bien le côté fouiller et "foncer dans l'inconnu". Sinon peut-être que juste une map pendant le briefing que tu dois mémoriser peut être intéressant.

----------


## wcxd

J'ai joué une bonne quinzaine d'heures a Vampire Survivor sur PC, ainsi que quelques heures à Magic Survival, le jeu mobile qui a inspiré Vampire Survivor.

Mon premier ressenti, et c'est pas lié à ton proto spécifiquement, c'est que ce genre de jeux ne se prête pas bien aux contrôles tactiles, car la précision n'est pas suffisante.

Il faut donc revoir certains aspects pour rendre le jeu agréable malgré cette imprécision :

- moins d'ennemis, des zones moins étriquées, mais on perd le côté frénétique. Du coup cela demande de revoir le design du jeu pour rajouter du fun ailleurs.
- être plus indulgent vis a vis des erreurs du joueur : invincibilité lorsque touché par l'ennemi, possibilité de traverser les monstres pour éviter de se retrouver bloqué...

Du coup pour être honnête je pense être un gros client potentiel mais j'ai lâché l'affaire au bout de 10 min sans avoir atteint un seul objectif.

En plus de ce problème de jouabilité, ce qui m'a dérangé :

- le perso est trop lent au démarrage
- on met trop de temps à lvl up (il y a un niveau dans Vampire Survivor qui te donne direct une gemme pour lvl up je trouve ça cool)
- trop d'ennemis au début alors qu'on est dans une petite zone tout en étant pas très fort
- manque d'interet du lvl up. Il faut de nouveaux pouvoir, des trucs qui altèrent le gameplay, qui te donnent un sentiment de puissance. La c'est juste trop plat.


Mais le jeu a un super potentiel, et apporte un twist sympa à Vampire Survivor. Je pense même que si tu arrives à développer tout ça et à peaufiner comme il faut, ton jeu pourrait être plus fun que Vampire Survivor.

Hâte de voir la suite du coup.

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour les conseils ! Je prends bonne note.

Il y a pas mal de choses sur lesquelles je pense savoir comment agir, mais j'ai quand même un problème un peu fondamental. Il faut que je réfléchisse vraiment à la progression, parce que j'ai l'impression que le côté level up rapide ça colle bien à un rogue like mais difficilement à un jeu solo avec des missions et des objectifs.
Comme j'ai dit je voudrais que les updates soient tangibles et une vraie montée en puissante via le leveling, mais d'un autre côté je veux que le "garage" entre les missions où tu peux acheter et customiser ton mech reste utile et permette aussi d'adapter ton expérience de jeu.

J'ai pas trop d'idée pour l'instant, si vous avez des pistes n'hésitez pas !

----------


## wcxd

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre pourquoi tu veux que les lvl up se transfèrent de mission en mission ?

Je vois plutôt ça comme 1 mission = 1 run, et donc a la fin de la mission tu perds tes lvl up mais tu conserves ta progression méta à dépenser dans le garage.

Ça ferait un peu comme Hadès par exemple, où tu perds tes amélioration et tes compétences liées aux dieux quand tu termines ton run, mais tu peux dépenser des points dans le miroir pour renforcer globalement le perso.

----------


## schouffy

Aah oui je vois, c'est une option à laquelle j'ai pas du tout pensé et ça peut être intéressant, je vais y réfléchir.

----------


## raaaahman

Testé aussi. C'est rigolo, la parenté avec Vampire Survivors est évidente mais ... est-ce une bonne chose?

A partir du moment ou tu pars sur un gameplay avec des missions, une campagne, une gestion des munitions, pourquoi ne pas faire simplement un (One)-Stick Shooter avec auto-fire (parce que c'est plus confortable sur mobile)?

Je n'ai pas joué à Vampire Survivors, mais il me semble qu'il y a des upgrades permanentes également (au moins des personnages à débloquer). Peut-être que tes armes gagnent de l'"XP" à chaque fois que tu les utilise, XP que tu peux dépenser pour les upgrader vers une direction ou une autre (exemple: machine gun avec balles perforantes ou rebondissantes, roquettes à fragmentation ou incendiaires) et que tu peux changer ton loadout entre les missions avec de nouvelles possibilités d'armes que tu débloques avec des crédits accumuler selon la complétion de tes objectifs. Ou alors d'autres châssis avec des fonctionnalités spécifiques (bouclier, jauge d'"endurance" pour la course, stabilisateur qui augmente les dégâts lorsque tu ne bouges pas) et que tous ces outils peuvent ensuite recevoir des améliorations au fil de la mission?

J'avais marque-ta-pagé ce pack de mechas sur itch.io, ainsi que cette chaîne YouTube de musiques Dark Synth/Synthwave si ça t'intéresse.

En tout cas amuse-toi bien avec ce nouveau projet!  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Je voulais récupérer les mécaniques de leveling rapide avec récompenses en permanence parce que ça me semblait adapté au jeu sur mobile, mais oui ça rentre peut-être en collision avec des missions et une campagne.
Bah, ça sert à ça les protos  :^_^:  Je vais y revenir bientôt, je suis en recherche de publisher là (c'est chiant).




> ainsi que cette chaîne YouTube de musiques Dark Synth/Synthwave si ça t'intéresse.


Marrant, White Bat Audio, j'ai mis 2 ou 3 de ses musiques dans Neon Escape  ::):

----------


## Sifr

> Je vais y revenir bientôt, je suis en recherche de publisher là (c'est chiant).


Tu veux publier un jeu issu de tes protos au delà du Store ? C’est ça ?

----------


## schouffy

Oui, je voudrais trouver un publisher pour m'aider à faire de la user acquisition pour mon runner que j'ai mis sur le play store. ça coute rien de tenter  ::ninja::

----------


## ultrabend

Salut les canards !
Je partage avec vous un jeu que j'ai fait pour les enfants, surtout plus la plus petite qui aura 7 ans prochainement.
Globalement comme ils étaient un peu dans la galère avec les sticks analogiques j'ai fait ce petit jeu d'adresse qui génère des niveaux de manière procédurale.
Le jeu est sur Itch.io, vous le trouverez ici :
https://ultracorp.itch.io/crystal-ball

Comme mes enfants jouent sur Batocera je voulais le compiler en linux mais étant une quiche en linux je n'ai pas réussi, si certains peuvent m'aiguiller je suis preneur !!
Essayez le si cela vous chante et faite moi part de vos observation !

----------


## raaaahman

@ultrabend J'ai finalement testé ton jeu. Bon, je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de jeu (j'ai été traumatisé par Glover je pense), mais ta génération procédurale fonctionne au top, le style minimaliste est très propre et la musique est chouette. Il manque peut-être une petit effet qui permette de comprendre que la balle roule (peut-être simplement lui mettre un motif) et ça me paraît très jouable. Comment s'en sont sorti tes enfants?

Je connaissais pas Batocera, le projet a l'air chouette.

@schouffy Du coup j'ai joué à Vampire Survivors (version web) et je pense que ce qui fait le sel du jeu ce sont toutes les possibilités d'armements du joueur. Ca va donc être un peu difficile de voir l'intérêt de ton proto; si tu t'engages sur une voie similaire, avant qu'il n'y ait une bonne quantité de contenu je pense.

Vis-à-vis de ton système de missions, peut-être que c'est du coup le déplacement du personnage qui est automatique? Genre son IA est coincé et cherche à aller accomplir la mission à tout prix, et le joueur doit le défendre en tirant avec toutes les armes dont il dispose... Ou alors tout est automatisé, et le joueur règle les niveaux d'énergie dans les sous-système pour influer sur la vitesse de course, la régénération de santé, la fréquence de tir de chaque arme, etc. un peu à la manière d'un FTL... Tout en choisissant les améliorations bien évidemment.

----------

